# So that is it, Sakura? This is your reason for lying and not telling Sarada?



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

Apparently she never tells her own daughter a thing about Sasuke. Even though she puts up photo's, lets her parade around with Uchiha symbols, etc. And like most predicted: Sasuke is gone due to a mission.

Why the hell couldn't she tell Sarada anything more? 

Why the awkward lies? Does he wear glasses? Why isn't he home? Who knows how many other questions Sarada had which were just as simple. For twelve years, she raised Sarada, without apparently telling her even a single thing about Sasuke. Just look at how Sarada responded to Naruto's words previous chapter. And now this mission is the entire reason? Even if Sakura couldn't talk about the mission Sasuke took, it still doesn't explain the situation Sakura put her own daughter in. Unless she was actually stupid enough to not see how her daughter was suffering..


----------



## pumkin1988 (May 28, 2015)

I agree with you
Sakura is a bitch and needs to die


----------



## Raniero (May 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> And now this mission is the entire reason?


Can't be, since the mission seems fairly recent 

What about the other years he wasn't around?


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2015)

I always thought the excuse would be lame. Still the current interactions of the Gaiden are entertaining. But the foundation behind it it's really shitty. Like this Bald Sharingan Exhibitor. 

I hope Naruto and Sasuke clears up this guy in less than 2 chapters.


----------



## emachina (May 28, 2015)

HEy, she was legitimately afraid! This is the woman, who while fighting for humanity's survival, was more interested in why Sasuke wasn't paying attention to her. Imagine the horror she felt when the possibility that Sasuke might give more attention to Sarada then her. Terrifying! So much so she took off in hot pursuit the moment Shizune told her Sarada might possibly meet up with Sasuke!

Inner Sakura: "Ain't no bitch going to be looking at my man. I don't give a darn if she is his daughter! Bitch gonna recognize"!


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

emachina said:


> HEy, she was legitimately afraid! This is the woman, who while fighting for humanity's survival, was more interested in why Sasuke wasn't paying attention to her. Imagine the horror she felt when the possibility that Sasuke might give more attention to Sarada then her. Terrifying! So much so she took off in hot pursuit the moment Shizune told her Sarada might possibly meet up with Sasuke!
> 
> Inner Sakura: "Ain't no bitch going to be looking at my man. I don't give a darn if she is his daughter! Bitch gonna recognize"!



So she put her own interests above Sarada's? 

Motherhood...


----------



## Indra (May 28, 2015)

Sakura is a bad character.

Never changes.


----------



## Meat (May 28, 2015)

Or the better question: "That's it Kishi?"

This shit happens because Kishi is going this drama route. He is really trying his best to please all the fandoms. But i guess that is a good move by him business sense. Because of 700, Naruto lost alot of fans especially from NS and SK. And if some of them are still here, they become antis. So Kishi needs to cater for those antis and maybe some of NS or SK will come back.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

There is something more. They are hiding something. Some dialogues are always off panel, this time too


----------



## N120 (May 28, 2015)

Why does akatsuki want Sarada?


----------



## Tanuki (May 28, 2015)

I don't think Sakura is holding information back on purpose. Sasuke might have told her not to say anything to Sarada 
Or she simply just doesn't know anything regarding Sasuke's life.
She just cannot answer Sarada because she's not even sure herself.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> There is something more. They are hiding something. Some dialogues are always off panel, this time too



Perhaps Sasuke and Sakura broke up after Sasuke announced he would go on his mission? Sakura seemed stressed out, and Sasuke, despite his mission, never went back home. Not something the mission alone would excuse 

Not that I care much about the SasuSaku drama. The only thing that bother me is that they make Sarada miserable through it. 



Tanuki said:


> I don't think Sakura is holding information back on purpose. Sasuke might have told her not to say anything to Sarada
> Or she simply just doesn't know anything regarding Sasuke's life.
> She just cannot answer Sarada because she's not even sure herself.



Well, this wouldn't surprise me either. Because if we look back at it: what does Sakura really know about Sasuke? It was always about the Naruto/Sasuke bond whenever shit happened to Sasuke


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Yeah, whatever bad happens, let's just blame it at Sakura. Same Sakura haters over and over again


----------



## SonicTron (May 28, 2015)

Dude

Assuke has been on a mission for 10 years and it seems like he aint discovered jack shit.  The ninja world has been at peace.  Aint no Kaguya super-villain respawned.  No armies to be found.  All of that exposition has happened in like, 3 chapters, and the new villain even has already gotten to scramble with Naruto.

Basically Assholekey has been away for no reason for a decade, and at best has delivered a "some dude with sharingan showed up lol" message

What a failure of a father


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> I don't think Sakura is holding information back on purpose. Sasuke might have told her not to say anything to Sarada
> Or she simply just doesn't know anything regarding Sasuke's life.
> She just cannot answer Sarada because she's not even sure herself.



but what about her birth? it's not that shizune doesn't know, it seems that she doesn't want to say the truth


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Yeah, whatever bad happens, let's just blame it at Sakura. Same Sakura haters over and over again



Yeah, whatever bad happens, let's just excuse Sakura's actions. Same Sakura lovers over and over again 

But I'm glad you like how Sarada got screwed over for a decade..


----------



## arokh (May 28, 2015)

She always has been a retard.


----------



## Rashman (May 28, 2015)

Sakura's character generally suffers whenever kishimoto dives into pools of stupidity.


----------



## Tanuki (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> but what about her birth? it's not that shizune doesn't know, it seems that she doesn't want to say the truth


Sarada's birth is a different story 
Everyone stoned when asked 
Dat Nardo face 
I think Taka is involved 100%
Everybody refuse to talk because of plot.
Taka will do the talking, and finally some plot relevance to Taka 
Kishi did say he wanna give Taka a closure.


----------



## Rindaman (May 28, 2015)

Sakura has been taking care of her child where she should be.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2015)

>Sakura throws a temper tantrum when Sarada asks about Sasuke
>Naruto: "Oh you want to know stuff about your dad? No problem, let me tell you!"

Really made her freak-out look a lot more childish and bitchy.


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Yeah, whatever bad happens, let's just excuse Sakura's actions. Same Sakura lovers over and over again
> 
> But I'm glad you like how Sarada got screwed over for a decade..



No one would have to excuse Sakura if haters didn't attack her in the first place.
Sakura doesn't even need excuses, she's done well as a single parent. Sarada grew up to be a good girl under her care. Whatever she needs is provided to her, Sakura gave her everything she could. Not Sakura's fault some crazy villain tries to attack her family.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 28, 2015)

Gotta love the hurt.


----------



## Corvida (May 28, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> >Sakura throws a temper tantrum when Sarada _asks about Sasuke_>Naruto: "Oh you want to know stuff about your dad? No problem, let me tell you!"
> 
> Really made her freak-out look a lot more childish and bitchy.



That was not ther reason Sakura "threw her tantrum".
?


----------



## Rossmile (May 28, 2015)

There is obviously something else.

The no existence of records of her birth, the way people react whenever she talks about the topic, and how Naruto  "forgot" that Sarada never met his dad.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> No one would have to excuse Sakura if haters didn't attack her in the first place.
> Sakura doesn't even need excuses, she's done well as a single parent. Sarada grew up to be a good girl under her care. Whatever she needs is provided to her, Sakura gave her everything she could. Not Sakura's fault some crazy villain tries to attack her family.



You're kidding, right? 

Did you notice Sarada being desperate to find out who her father was? Sarada even awoke the sharingan because of it, just as a testament of how deep it affects her. Sure, Sakura did a good job in terms of raising an intelligent girl, but that isn't even the point. Was it the haters who prevented Sakura to tell Sarada even a single thing about her father? The crazy villain? Naruto? Karin? Even if Sakura couldn't talk about Sasuke's mission, why couldn't she even tell her daughter one freaking thing about her father, yet show her old pictures etc? It makes no sense at all, and it only led to Sarada being hurt.

But of course it is easier to try and blame others for what Sakura did or neglected to do..


----------



## Corvida (May 28, 2015)

Rossmile said:


> There is obviously something else.
> 
> The no existence of records of her birth, the way people react whenever she talks about the topic, and how Naruto  "forgot" that Sarada never met his dad.



Not only Naruto.All   ofthe adults disconnect is odd as leches, stating by Shizune..


----------



## shade0180 (May 28, 2015)

> Naruto "forgot" that Sarada never met his dad.



Naruto doesn't need to watch over the Uchiha family.. him not knowing Salad haven't seen her dad is not his problem... 

Yes, Nardo knows Sauce was not around most of the time.. doesn't mean he knows what sauce does when he is off duty... 

with the current chapter we have proof that Sauce goes back to konoha
with the earlier chapter we have proof that Sauce communicates with Konoha

Sauce family life is not Nardo's problem nor does he need to inquire about it...


----------



## Amol (May 28, 2015)

Sakura and Sasuke are shining example of bad parents.
Sarada really has bad luck having them as parents.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 28, 2015)

Amol said:


> Sakura and Sasuke are shining example of bad parents.
> Sarada really has bad luck having them as parents.



Most parents in the Narutoverse take duty over family matters. Especially dads.

Minato did so making his kid a Jin to protect the village, Gaara's dad did so by making his kid a Jin too, Hiashi cared mostly about the Hyuuga clan future leader being strong and capable than about his daughter feelings,etc.

Even Naruto was willing to leave with Sasuke for an unspecified amount of time to do some business instead of staying with his family. Even now he spends most of his time in his office and barely spares a KB occasionally to play with Bolt.

Seems that even kids need to "endure" as this manga really is about enduring.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Most parents in the Narutoverse take duty over family matters. Especially dads.
> 
> Minato did so making his kid a Jin to protect the village, Gaara's dad did so by making his kid a Jin too, Hiashi cared mostly about the Hyuuga clan future leader being strong and capable than about his daughter feelings,etc.
> 
> ...



In the case of Naruto and Sasuke: they go out and seek out a threat that no one else can handle. It's not like they could just allow a Kaguya-level threat to fester and just say "sorry, no time" and damn the entire world, *including their children*... I'd even suggest that if Naruto had joined Sasuke in this quest, they could've dealt with things a lot faster. 

But that's a 'what if'. 

What's the point is that Sasuke went out on a twelve year long mission and never contacted his family, despite having the opportunity to do so. Meanwhile, Sarada couldn't learn a thing about him from her mother either. Even simple questions like 'does he wear glasses' weren't answered. Why? If Sakura didn't want Sarada to ask for her father, she shouldn't have let her walk around with the Uchiha symbol, or show her out-dated pictures from previous teams. Ignored by her father, kept ignorant about him by her mother. These aren't things related to this mission at all. Sarada deserves better..


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Sakura answered Sarada's question about her father's glasses. She said 'I suppose he didn't', or something along the line. She just hesitated a little bit cause she knew where Sarada's thinking is going with this. 
There's still the mystery behind Sarada's glasses that wasn't explained. Sakura knows what is good for her daughter and everything she does is to protect her.


----------



## shade0180 (May 28, 2015)

So punching the ground with chakra enhance strength is to protect her.

 that parenting skill


----------



## Amol (May 28, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Most parents in the Narutoverse take duty over family matters. Especially dads.
> 
> Minato did so making his kid a Jin to protect the village, Gaara's dad did so by making his kid a Jin too, Hiashi cared mostly about the Hyuuga clan future leader being strong and capable than about his daughter feelings,etc.
> 
> ...



There is a difference though .
All those parents had some reason or emergency for taking those decision.
Sarada is being hurt for absolutely nothing .
Like I get it why Sakura can't tell her anything about mission but she certainly can tell her about pointless things like whether Sasuke used to wear glasses or not .
Sarada just wants to know her father. 
Sasuke's fatherly compassion was to hurt her feelings after decades of abandonment especially after he tried to kill her.
I am not faulting Sasuke for going on mission. I just don't like how they handle this whole thing with Sarada.
Edit : Naruto was going with Sasuke because possibility of someone being stronger than Kaguya. That is planet level threat . In Naruto and Bolt problem , it is Bolt who is at fault not Naruto . Bolt expects his father to play with him in his working hours. That is retarded.  Naruto goes home everyday. Bolt is just being immature here.


----------



## sakuranonamida (May 28, 2015)

Sasuga Kishi, even when you expected something lame, he still managed to make it even lamer


----------



## Shinobu (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Sakura answered Sarada's question about her father's glasses. She said 'I suppose he didn't', or something along the line. She just hesitated a little bit cause she knew where Sarada's thinking is going with this.
> There's still the mystery behind Sarada's glasses that wasn't explained. Sakura knows what is good for her daughter and everything she does is to protect her.




She said "I don't think he did... I guess"... and even Sarada was 'laughing' at that answer.

I just don't understand why this lying? Sasuke was all Sakura ever paid attention to, so she clearly knows he never wore glasses, thus this is clearly a lie.

Why would she lie about such a detail or any other details concerning Sarada's own father? 

Even Sakura fans have to see that this is just weird. Sarada does though.


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> So punching the ground with chakra enhance strength is too protect her.
> 
> that parenting skill



Sakura was just angry, wonder if you'll always be calm and collected around your kids when they piss you off. Even Nardo was pissed off on Bolt and he hit him in the head. Sakura didn't even touch her and apologized. She has the right to be angry, she's just a human.



Shinobu said:


> She said "I don't think he did... I guess"... and even Sarada was 'laughing' at that answer.
> 
> I just don't understand why this lying? Sasuke was all Sakura ever paid attention to, so she clearly knows he never wore glasses, thus this is clearly a lie.
> 
> ...



How's 'I don't think he did... ' a lie?


----------



## shade0180 (May 28, 2015)

Angry or not that kind of power punch is unwarranted..



Punching the kid on the head is normal parenting skill which was done not less than few years ago.. is it abusive depend on how it is used.

Did they truly hurt the kid, no. it is used to reprimand children so they would understand that they did something wrong..

Sakura punching the ground with a punch that has perfect chakra control is another matter entirely...

Comparing those two is like comparing apple and oranges..


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2015)

i'm still waiting on the "real" reason.





> She has the right to be angry, she's just a human.



She destroyed her new house............


----------



## Shinobu (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> How's 'I don't think he did... ' a lie?




The "I guess..." makes it a lie.

Why not tell her straight the truth?

Though, it's not about hating Sakura, just asking why she would let Sarada suffer like this?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> The "I guess..." makes it a lie.
> 
> Why not tell her straight the truth?
> 
> Though, it's not about hating Sakura, just asking why she would let Sarada suffer like this?



It was a simple question. Yes or no. 

A 'maybe' or 'perhaps', or whatever else, it wasn't necessary. Either it is lying or avoidance. Just look at the previous chapter: Naruto tells the most basic things about Sasuke, and Sarada sits there like it is the best thing anyone ever told her. Why didn't Sakura tell her a thing about Sasuke? The mission not being told is logical, but to completely shroud Sasuke in mystery.. If Sakura didn't want to talk about him, why the picture? Why the clan symbol? Sakura created questions, but refused to answer them. That's cruel towards Sarada 



Amol said:


> There is a difference though .
> All those parents had some reason or emergency for taking those decision.
> Sarada is being hurt for absolutely nothing .
> Like I get it why Sakura can't tell her anything about mission but she certainly can tell her about pointless things like whether Sasuke used to wear glasses or not .
> ...



Exactly. 

Sarada>Boruto!


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> The "I guess..." makes it a lie.
> 
> Why not tell her straight the truth?
> 
> Though, it's not about hating Sakura, just asking why she would let Sarada suffer like this?



She was beating around the bush cause she knew where Sarada is going with this, she didn't want her to think she's not their child and didn't want to lie as well. Sometimes you're just cornered and don't know how to explain something to a child. Pls...



Arya Stark said:


> She destroyed her new house............



House is only a material thing. Can be replaced like anything else. How does that prove she's a bad mother? She just destroyed something by an accident. Goku destroyed walls, furniture and dishes in his house all the time. He even knocked out Chichi because of his strenght.


----------



## Kusa (May 28, 2015)

I don't get it. This is something she really could have told her, or atleast explained her very calmy and nicely(the way Naruto spoke to Sarada the last two chapters)on why she can't. It's a child who wants to know about it's family, which is something it  has every right to do so. Not telling Sarada anything(top secret mission really says nothing), is really irresponsible.


Not saying Sakura is a shitty mother(before some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) here put words in my mouth). However, she really failied to deal with this issue, must have been hard for her too, but still.


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (May 28, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> However, she really failied to deal with this issue, must have been hard for her too, but still.



Sadly, when you look at it from an in-universe perspective that's still pretty par for the course. Remember how unnecessarily crappy Naruto's childhood was and how it made Hiruzen look grossly irresponsible in hindsight?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

Kyrie Eleison said:


> Sadly, when you look at it from an in-universe perspective that's still pretty par for the course. Remember how unnecessarily crappy Naruto's childhood was and how it made Hiruzen look grossly irresponsible in hindsight?



At least there was some reason behind that. Minato being Naruto's father was no small thing. The Kyuubi being sealed within Naruto wasn't either. Yes, it was completely retarded, but at least it wasn't completely aimless.

Not telling Sarada a single thing about her dad just didn't serve any point at all. Other than hurting Sarada. A mother should have a little more responsibility, right? Wasn't Sakura the smart one of team seven?


----------



## Shinobu (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> She was beating around the bush cause she knew where Sarada is going with this, she didn't want her to think she's not their child and didn't want to lie as well. Sometimes you're just cornered and don't know how to explain something to a child. Pls...




Sarada is clever enough to understand that wearing glasses doesn't determine whether someone is your father or not, if only she had her mother's confirmation.

If anything Sakura cornered herself with saying absolutely nothing and creating more and more questions in Sarada's head. Look at how happy Sarada was when Naruto talked about Sasuke, she didn't even doubt it anymore for a second. That's all Sarada ever wanted.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> That's all Sarada ever wanted.



Perhaps Sakura never considered that?


----------



## Shinobu (May 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Perhaps Sakura never considered that?




Maybe, but she grew up with 2 guys who lost their fathers as a child, so she should know best how painful it is to know nothing about or don't have a dad.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2015)

> Goku destroyed walls, furniture and dishes in his house all the time. He even knocked out Chichi because of his strenght.



You do realize even Toriyama accepted that Goku was a shitty dad right?


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Not telling Sarada a single thing about her dad just didn't serve any point at all.



*Spoiler*: __ 







Manga proves you wrong



Arya Stark said:


> You do realize even Toriyama accepted that Goku was a shitty dad right?



Yeah he was a shitty dad cause he did things by an accident, it's not like he did those things on purpose. Sakura didn't want to destroy the house the same.


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

This bashing thread doesn't even make sense. We've yet to even hear the full story.


----------



## Silver Fang (May 28, 2015)

Well it's nothing new. Sasuke wanted Sakura not to mention his curse mark to Naruto in the forest. Then later, even after the forest mission was over, when Naruto asked, she she lied and said she didn't notice anything.

But the story is still going, and Sakura is coming that way. There's probably more to be heard.


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Yeah he was a shitty dad cause he did things by an accident, it's not like he did those things on purpose. Sakura didn't want to destroy the house the same.



Goku's case is also partly due to him being rather poorly socialized for most of his life. That's neither here nor there, however.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Yeah he was a shitty dad cause he did things by an accident, it's not like he did those things on purpose. Sakura didn't want to destroy the house the same.



Goku is an alien with poor communication skills. I'm sure Sakura is smarter than Goku, Arisu.


----------



## Arinna (May 28, 2015)

Yea let's put ALLLLL the blame on Sakura again - Because her husband would have been totally ok with her telling Sarada the truth right ? oh and let's ignore the risk of her somehow spreading that news to other people and make his whole secret plan a public news and put the entire village at risk.

Even without above reasons, they haven't even fully explained everything yet. Stop jumping to conclusion every chapter.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

It's obvious Sakura is hiding the fact that she is not the biological mother. She is not a shitty mother, she is not a mother. Still virgin


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (May 28, 2015)

Haters everywhere.
So you are saying Sarada,s best situation is with her father while the whole world is in danger?
Sasuke took the correct decision. And he,s doing the job in the shadows, the one that a Hokage cant do, just as he said in the valley of end. Hes in a top secret mission, noone should know about him, not even Sarada.
Kishi did a good job explaining his absence, but delusional fans cant accept facts when it,s about Sasuke.


----------



## Shinobu (May 28, 2015)

Learn the difference between "important, secret informations" and "just trivial stuff". Please.

No one is jumping to conclusion, we're reading the chapter and obviously wondering why, just like Sarada.


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Goku is an alien with poor communication skills. I'm sure Sakura is smarter than Goku, Arisu.



I was compairing their strenght which can get out of hand uncontrollably, not their intelligence


----------



## Pocalypse (May 28, 2015)

Sakura is a terrible mother. 

If she answered the legit questions that Salad asked her then her life wouldn't have been in danger in the first place. She wouldn't have gone out of the village to gain answers from Sasuke because Sakura is incompetent enough to do so. Salad was nearly killed by Sasuke, all this could have been avoided if Sakura answered Salad's questions without further placing doubt on Salad.


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (May 28, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Sakura is a terrible mother.
> 
> If she answered the legit questions that Salad asked her then her life wouldn't have been in danger in the first place. She wouldn't have gone out of the village to gain answers from Sasuke because Sakura is incompetent enough to do so. Salad was nearly killed by Sasuke, all this could have been avoided if Sakura answered Salad's questions without further placing doubt on Salad.



Sakura is an awesome mother, she raised a healthy kid all by herself. 

She made a mistake not telling Sarada?
1? nobody is perfect
2? telling sarada = no plot


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

PinkPunkPossum said:


> Sakura is an awesome mother, she raised a healthy kid all by herself.
> 
> She made a mistake not telling Sarada?
> 1? nobody is perfect
> 2? telling sarada = no plot







Arisu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke being the last Uchiha is common knowledge, so what did you prove? 
Sasuke being the last Uchiha doesn't say a thing about Sasuke himself either..



Arisu said:


> Yeah he was a shitty dad cause he did things by an accident, it's not like he did those things on purpose. Sakura didn't want to destroy the house the same.



So Sakura just can't control her strength? How on earth did she attain the rank of jonin if she can't even control her own strength and/or emotions? 

And she could've just answered that question, rather than going all 'hulk smash' in front of her daughter. Hell, Sarada was crying, and Sakura acts like that? Great mother.. really


----------



## Pocalypse (May 28, 2015)

PinkPunkPossum said:


> Sakura is an awesome mother, she raised a healthy kid all by herself.
> 
> She made a mistake not telling Sarada?
> 1? nobody is perfect
> 2? telling sarada = no plot



The mistake was costly. It endangered Salad's life. Moreso, her first impression of Sasuke consisted of Sasuke trying to stab her with her sword and then grabbing her to prolly finish her off. This would have been avoided if Sakura didn't beat around the bush for no reason.


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Sasuke being the last Uchiha is common knowledge, so what did you prove?
> Sasuke being the last Uchiha doesn't say a thing about Sasuke himself either..




Sarada says her mom told her that, not commoners. I proved that Sakura was talking with Sarada about Sasuke. Which you denied.



> So Sakura just can't control her strength? How on earth did she attain the rank of jonin if she can't even control her own strength and/or emotions?
> 
> And she could've just answered that question, rather than going all 'hulk smash' in front of her daughter. Hell, Sarada was crying, and Sakura acts like that? Great mother.. really



Controlling strenght doesn't have anything to do with what happened here. Sakura reacted like this cause she got emotional and wanted to get her frustration out by hitting the ground. How could she know the house will be destroyed by a ground hit? It was just an accident.

Sarada insulted Sakura's relationship with Sasuke, Sakura shown she disagrees, that's why she yelled at her.  She knows how to apologize, my father for example never apologized no matter what happened. Sakura is a great mom cause she knows how to do that, it's admirable to me. 

This chapter even proves it further, Sarada longs for her mother when she's sad. It shows that Sakura always bring her comfort when she needed it.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

I guess that explains why Sarada runs after Naruto to find Sasuke? 



And telling Sarada that Sasuke is the last Uchiha hardly says anything *about *Sasuke, right?


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I guess that explains why Sarada runs after Naruto to find Sasuke?
> 
> 
> 
> And telling Sarada that Sasuke is the last Uchiha hardly says anything *about *Sasuke, right?



She ran after Naruto to find her dad cause she couldn't ask her mom this. Sarada knew it would hurt her mother if she asked such a thing.  Just proves that Sarada is taking her mom's feelings into consideration.

First you said Sakura doesn't speak to Sarada about Sasuke at all. Now you say 'hardly says anything'. Make up your mind. As far as it goes manga proved that Sakura is talking about Sasuke with her child, the rest is just your speculation.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Controlling strenght doesn't have anything to do with what happened here. Sakura reacted like this cause she got emotional and wanted to get her frustration out by hitting the ground. How could she know the house will be destroyed by a ground hit? It was just an accident.



So you're telling me that she's unable to control her emotions and power when her kid asks her legit questions? Isn't she supposed to be mature now? If a kid can rattle you that badly when there is no reason to then there's something wrong with you. 



> Sarada insulted Sakura's relationship with Sasuke, Sakura shown she disagrees, that's why she yelled at her.  She knows how to apologize, my father for example never apologized no matter what happened. Sakura is a great mom cause she knows how to do that, it's admirable to me.



Salad asked her legit questions because she's been having these strong doubts about her heritage. There was no insult here, her father has been gone for 12 years and she's intelligent enough to know that her family is fucked up because they aren't tight as the Tumblr fanatics want them to be. 



> This chapter even proves it further, Sarada longs for her mother when she's sad. It shows that Sakura always bring her comfort when she needed it.



Lol no. She went to Sasuke to find out if Sakura's even her real mum. Yeah, good longing that is


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> So you're telling me that she's unable to control her emotions and power when her kid asks her legit questions? Isn't she supposed to be mature now? If a kid can rattle you that badly when there is no reason to then there's something wrong with you.



Yes, when you talk with someone you love it's not always sunshine and rainbows. Sometimes there's conflict even between people that love each other, children and adults. That doesn't mean there's something wrong with you at all, it means you're human.



> Salad asked her legit questions because she's been having these strong doubts about her heritage. There was no insult here, her father has been gone for 12 years and she's intelligent enough to know that her family is fucked up because they aren't tight as the Tumblr fanatics want them to be.


Sakura disagrees with You and Sarada here. She believes there's a strong bond in their family. Sasuke sacrificed his time with family to protect the world they live in. Sarada can't understand this cause she doesn't know about this secret mission. Otherwise she wouldn't ever doubt her heritage or her parents feelings.



> Lol no. She went to Sasuke to find out if Sakura's even her real mum. Yeah, good longing that is



Just because she's curious who her biological mom is, doesn't mean she has a bad relationship with Sakura  Sarada is sad and in thoughts she calls for her momma, what does that tell you?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> She believes there's a strong bond in their family.



I was about to respond, and then you write that. I rest my case 



Arisu said:


> Make up your mind.



I did, long ago, but I guess the point didn't come across? Do I have to explain it again?


----------



## Pocalypse (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Yes, when you talk with someone you love it's not always sunshine and rainbows. Sometimes there's conflict even between people that love each other, children and adults. That doesn't mean there's something wrong with you at all, it means you're human.



Punching the ground in frustration and making the daughter cry isn?t something I?d call a strong bond. A strong bond would consist of truth, not beating around the bush or feeding lies or not being bothered to answer questions which will eventually lead the kid to endanger her life. 



> Sakura disagrees with You and Sarada here. She believes there's a strong bond in their family. Sasuke sacrificed his time with family to protect the world they live in. Sarada can't understand this cause she doesn't know about this secret mission. Otherwise she wouldn't ever doubt her heritage or her parents feelings.



Strong bond when she?s busy neglecting Salad?s legit questions and photoshopping pictures to falsify a one big happy family, right? Actually Sakura can believe whatever she wants, Salad doesn?t think so. Salad says her family is fucked up, she doesn?t know who to believe. 

But then again of course you believe violence shows a strong bond. No wonder SasuSaku fans get all giggity 



> Just because she's curious who her biological mom is, doesn't mean she has a bad relationship with Sakura  Sarada is sad and in thoughts she calls for her momma, what does that tell you?



Of course it does, she doesn?t think Sakura is her real mum. That?s a big fucking deal tbh. And Salad didn?t call for shit because she?s too busy trying to figure out why her family is messed up


----------



## Corvida (May 28, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Of course it does, she doesn?t think Sakura is her real mum. That?s a big fucking deal tbh. And Salad didn?t call for shit because she?s too busy trying to figure out why her family is messed up




Chapter 700+2


----------



## shade0180 (May 28, 2015)

> But then again of course you believe violence shows a strong bond.



Well this explain why they love this pairing. It's all about how much torture can the pairing take.. 

This also implies a bit of patience as one of the thing Bender keeps pointing.


----------



## Yahiko (May 28, 2015)

Amol said:


> Sakura and Sasuke are shining example of bad parents.
> Sarada really has bad luck having them as parents.


Naruto should adopt her


----------



## Eylandos (May 28, 2015)

No one screws Sakura but life.


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Punching the ground in frustration and making the daughter cry isn?t something I?d call a strong bond. A strong bond would consist of truth, not beating around the bush or feeding lies or not being bothered to answer questions which will eventually lead the kid to endanger her life.



So there's no bond between family members because they argued once?  Everything, all times together suddenly deleted cause mom got mad. Great lulgic there 
This is how ninja system works, there are top secret missions that you just can't tell about no matter what. Sarada had it worse because the mission is involving her father. As a ninja Sarada will endanger her life many times. She still has to understand many things.




> Strong bond when she?s busy neglecting Salad?s legit questions and photoshopping pictures to falsify a one big happy family, right? Actually Sakura can believe whatever she wants, Salad doesn?t think so. Salad says her family is fucked up, she doesn?t know who to believe.
> 
> But then again of course you believe violence shows a strong bond. No wonder SasuSaku fans get all giggity



Photoshopping? Wut?  She just put the only photo of Sasuke she had into those frames. Please stop being ridicioulous. 
Sarada will understand, that's what this gaiden is all about. 
Continue to diss my ship, so mature 



> Of course it does, she doesn?t think Sakura is her real mum. That?s a big fucking deal tbh. And Salad didn?t call for shit because she?s too busy trying to figure out why her family is messed up



Because of glasses, not because she hates her mother. She actually cares about her very much. Was shown in the manga many times. Corvida already provided the link, so you can check on panels better this time


----------



## U7UMAKI (May 28, 2015)

It was Sasukes wishes anyway, can't actually blame her, plus Naruto kept it a secret too


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2015)

Sakura was definitely being irresponsible if nothing else.


----------



## Soca (May 28, 2015)

"SS aren't responsible for anything" is what I'm getting from this thread 



U7UMAKI said:


> plus Naruto kept it a secret too



Yea but he still told  her about him anyways. He didn't say anything specific just the general rundown. It wasn't complicated as Sakura made it out to be. The only thing that could've been complicated to explain is the damn picture of them "together"


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 28, 2015)

pumkin1988 said:


> I agree with you
> Sakura is a bitch and needs to die



Now the dumb b@$%! is on her way............ She needs to be put down permanently.


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

The amount of reach in this thread. 

Blame Sakura for a decision Sasuke made. The fact there is no accountability being thrown Sasuke's way shows how transparent some of you are in your criticism of Sakura. 

Saw the same "reasoning" in the prediction thread where Sakura was being blamed for Sarada feeling that her life was "hell". I'll just link since I don't feel like explaining myself all over again.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> So there's no bond between family members because they argued once?  Everything, all times together suddenly deleted cause mom got mad. Great lulgic there
> This is how ninja system works, there are top secret missions that you just can't tell about no matter what. Sarada had it worse because the mission is involving her father.



Please, doesn?t matter if they argued once. The parameters around the said argument is a different concept. It wasn?t a petty argument where it was forgotten within a second, no. The fact that Salad had contained all these doubts inside her for quite some time shows her bond with Sakura isn?t as strong as the Tumblr fanatics want it to be. 



> As a ninja Sarada will endanger her life many times. She still has to understand many things.



So you think what Sakura did was actually a good thing? Please, she nearly got stabbed by her own father. As if you?re using her getting stabbed as a good thing, like some sort of a test that she needs to pass 



> Photoshopping? Wut?  She just put the only photo of Sasuke she had into those frames. Please stop being ridicioulous.
> Sarada will understand, that's what this gaiden is all about.
> Continue to diss my ship, so mature



What?s with ?Salad will understand? nonsense? I get the feeling that you advocate Sakura?s and Sasuke?s actions here, while Salad is somehow wrong because she ?insulted? their relationship and so deserves what she's getting. A SasuSaku fan at its finest here. Sees no wrong in Sasuke trying to stab her daughter or Sakura trying to endanger her daughter?s own life. 



> Because of glasses, not because she hates her mother. She actually cares about her very much. Was shown in the manga many times. Corvida already provided the link, so you can check on panels better this time



Alright I seen it, my bad, and how is that supposed to change my stance again? Is that supposed to wipe out all the times Salad was vehement in trying to find out the truth from Sakura, or that her family is fucked up and it has problems etc? No.


----------



## Kusa (May 28, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> "SS aren't responsible for anything" is what I'm getting from this thread



When has SS(not speaking of all) ever seen anything wrong with that what Sasuke or Sakura have done ? Everything gets excused (even sasuke trying to kill his teammates..no actually just Sakura). If not it just means "they are human, of course they make mistakes."Sadly, i don't see them using this argument, when the topic is about characters they hate or not like as much.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

Zef said:


> The amount of reach in this thread.
> 
> *Blame Sakura for a decision Sasuke made. The fact there is no accountability being thrown Sasuke's way shows how transparent some of you are in your criticism of Sakura. *
> 
> Saw the same "reasoning" in the prediction thread where Sakura was being blamed for Sarada feeling that her life was "hell". I'll just link since I don't feel like explaining myself all over again.



Tell me, o wise one, how did Sasuke's mission and the decision to declare this all to be top secret forbid Sarada from getting to know her father? 

In Sarada's own words: 

Then again, the anti-Sarada sentiments in this thread are getting kinda obvious by now


----------



## Selva (May 28, 2015)

Both Sakura and Sasuke are terrible parents and they're the reason their daughter is suffering. Sarada says her mom doesn't say a thing to her... this could've been avoided if Sakura just told the girl about her father instead of her vague answers (and instead of sticking her picture on top of Karin's... how utterly pathetic). Why didn't she discuss things normally with Sarada instead of punching the ground like a lunatic to shut her up and then faint for God knows how long enough for her daughter to run away from the village? Why didn't she say her father is in a top secret mission without saying what sort of mission it is? And then she even says her daughter is the unbelievable one 
Sarada has all the right to be curious about these things, to have questions and to long for answers. She sees all the children in the village with their parents and she's the only one without a father (someone she only knows by pictures) and a mother who refuses to say anything, with no birth certificates to boot. The poor girl's life is hell indeed.

And Sasuke? He's a terrible father period who welcomed his daughter with a sword to the face and a 'none of your business' in his usual oh so charming self.


----------



## Naruto (May 28, 2015)

pumkin1988 said:


> I agree with you
> Sakura is a bitch and *needs to die*


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Please, doesn?t matter if they argued once. The parameters around the said argument is a different concept. It wasn?t a petty argument where it was forgotten within a second, no. The fact that Salad had contained all these doubts inside her for quite some time shows her bond with Sakura isn?t as strong as the Tumblr fanatics want it to be.



This is a story about family bonds, Kishi wants to show they're strong. Sarada's doubts didn't weaken the bond with her mom, she is still longing for her.





> So you think what Sakura did was actually a good thing? Please, she nearly got stabbed by her own father. As if you?re using her getting stabbed as a good thing, like some sort of a test that she needs to pass



Sakura didn't had any other option. If she would tell the details to Sarada, Sarada could spill this all over the academy. Who do you think would be the one to blame?
Sasuke made a mistake, he didn't recognize Sarada, he wouldn't ever hurt her.
Sarada has to pass the test of life. Life is cruel most of the time and not how we would want it to be. 





> What?s with ?Salad will understand? nonsense? I get the feeling that you advocate Sakura?s and Sasuke?s actions here, while Salad is somehow wrong because she ?insulted? their relationship and so deserves what she's getting. A SasuSaku fan at its finest here. Sees no wrong in Sasuke trying to stab her daughter or Sakura trying to endanger her daughter?s own life.



I didn't said anything like she deserves what she's getting. It's your own words. Was I even talking about Sasuke trying to stab Sarada? You're making some stupid damage control right now.
For a 12 year old it's completely natural for Sarada to doubt in her situation. She just needs to see the truth that was hiden from her all along. She doesn't know what happened between her parents in the past. When she sees they truly love each other and care about her, she will be happy again. As she should.





> Alright I seen it, my bad, and how is that supposed to change my stance again? Is that supposed to wipe out all the times Salad was vehement in trying to find out the truth from Sakura, or that her family is fucked up and it has problems etc? No.


It doesn't wipe out anything, it just shows Sarada longs for her mother when she's sad. Pretty much means they have a bond that is not so easy to destroy.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Apparently she never tells her own daughter a thing about Sasuke. *Even though she puts up photo's*, lets her parade around with Uchiha symbols, etc. And like most predicted: Sasuke is gone due to a mission.



so.......... where are the SS photos? i kinda forgot about them. will kishi mention them?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Can't be, since the mission seems fairly recent
> 
> What about the other years he wasn't around?



No worries, the 12 of years of absence will be magically erased when Sasuke comes home. 


The mission is classified, of course, but why he couldn't spare a single hour of his day to write a letter and send Sarada and Sakura a hawk just to ask how they're doing, well... that can't be explained.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2015)

> Sasuke made a mistake, he didn't recognize Sarada, he wouldn't ever hurt her.
> Sarada has to pass the test of life. Life is cruel most of the time and not how we would want it to be.



Just what the fuck


----------



## Yoona (May 28, 2015)

Yeah I mean the "Did dad wear glasses?" question could have been answered simply. It had nothing to do with the mission.
Sakura is pathetic though it's more a writing flaw with Kishi.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> so.......... where are the SS photos? i kinda forgot about them. will kishi mention them?



Guess I should name them the Taka photos next time? 


Seto Kaiba said:


> Just what the fuck



Jup. Let's blame Sarada


----------



## Bellville (May 28, 2015)

"Forgive Sakura for all the wrong she does. It's only ever because of plot so you can't blame her for her stupidity, ever."
At least this is the impression I get from some posts in here.

You can blame the author for shit writing and how he handles his characters, and within the story you can also judge Sakura's behavior. She is still a character that exists within a story and her actions can be judged in that context as well. 

Example: You can say Kishi writes Sakura "stupid for plot purposes", but Sakura can also be judged in-story as the girl who comes up with terrible half-baked plans that do more harm than good. Neither interpretation is bad or invalid, it's just the way people are looking at the story; from a writing standpoint or in-universe.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Guess I should name them the Taka photos next time?



"not SS photos" would be more accurate


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2015)

You know what's funny, though? Sakura had the balls to facepalm at her daughter for seeking answers. 

Really.


----------



## osricpearl (May 28, 2015)

Luiz said:


> You know what's funny, though? Sakura had the balls to facepalm at her daughter for seeking answers.
> 
> Really.



This is what struck me the most out of the chapter, besides Sasuke's lack of paternal care or sensitivity. Sakura caused the insecurity by being evasive with her answers to perfectly legitimate questions, and risked her life. But she's acting like her daughter is at fault for being curious about her family. 

Right...
This is why they are bad parents. They don't consider their daughter's feelings at all. Both of them suck.


----------



## Shinobu (May 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Just what the fuck




Don't you know that this is what every good and responsible parent does?

"Pass the test of life, my son! I'm going to attack you with the intention to kill you!"




_Why is everything so fucked up?!_ - don't tell me that Sarada is smarter than the SS fandom.


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

Every time I converse with -Ziltoid- he gets more dense....


-Ziltoid- said:


> Tell me, o wise one, how did Sasuke's mission and the decision to declare this all to be top secret forbid Sarada from getting to know her father?
> 
> *In Sarada's own words*
> 
> Then again, the anti-Sarada sentiments in this thread are getting kinda obvious by now



Use the correct translations before making idiotic threads. MS took liberties (as usual), Sarada didn't say "I can't believe you guys".

"Anti-Sarada sentiment",Lel. You lurk in the FC's so I don't know why you're trying to convince yourself that I'm Anti Sarada.


----------



## shade0180 (May 28, 2015)

> My life is a nightmare!!



Zef this explains everything anyways.


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Zef this explains everything anyways.



I already shot that down in my explanation to you.


Still waiting on that response.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 28, 2015)

I hope kishimoto and his wife don't treat their own kids the way sasuke and sakura do.  Kishimoto jr: "...I haven't eaten in 3 days, please you guys have millions of dollars because of naruto's popularity, please I just want to...not die..."  kishimoto: "were you born when I created naruto? ..no? So that has nothing to do with you. Sorry kishi jr maybe next time 'forehead poke' "


----------



## shade0180 (May 28, 2015)

lel  

Another one of this SS a reflection of Kishimoto's family life..


----------



## Azula (May 28, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> I hope kishimoto and his wife don't treat their own kids the way sasuke and sakura do.  Kishimoto jr: "...I haven't eaten in 3 days, please you guys have millions of dollars because of naruto's popularity, please I just want to...not die..."  kishimoto: "were you born when I created naruto? ..no? So that has nothing to do with you. Sorry kishi jr maybe next time 'forehead poke' "



You will get food junior, only when you pass the test of life, honey! bring the kitchen knife!


----------



## VCY (May 28, 2015)

All the Kages, Sakura and Sasuke make a decision to keep a secret and somehow Sakura is to blame for everything. lol


----------



## Kusa (May 28, 2015)

I feel really bloodthirsty today. Gonna kill some people. Life is cruel and most of the time not how we want it to be. Those people who lose the people they love have to deal with it. They will find new people whom they also will love as much, so it will be alright. Nothing of that will be my fault, because life is really cruel. Those people gotta pass the test of life.

If this did not show what an retarded argument "but life is so cruel, Sarada has to deal with it"is, then i don't know with some people..


----------



## shade0180 (May 28, 2015)

@Zef 

My standing in this is they are both at fault here.

Sauce is absentee and sakura gave her roundabout answers that Sarada felt uneasy about their life to need to question her parents relationship. "hence her life is a nightmare...."


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2015)

Nah, that better not be it because if so then yeah their family is more fucked up than people assumed. We all assumed there would be a legit reason that makes sense. This makes Sakura look worse.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2015)

Poor Sarada...she's such a nice girl. I guess the good news is that she's clearly on track to develop a strong minded personality just like her father and probably impress the hell out of him with her strength too.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 28, 2015)

As things stand now, the excuse seems lame. Children are not to be underestimated. Sasuke and Sakura could have told Sarada that Sasuke is on a top- secret mission and let that be it. I think she would have accepted that. Sarada just got vague answers so far and then her imagination runs wild. And what's with the secrecy of her birth and her real mother? Sarada is clearly desperate for answers. Although, it feels like we don't have all the informations yet so I will withhold further judgement for now.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

Zef said:


> Every time I converse with -Ziltoid- he gets more dense....



Every time I converse with Zef he gets more condescending.... 



Zef said:


> Use the correct translations before making idiotic threads. MS took liberties (as usual), Sarada didn't say "I can't believe you guys".



Oh my, that's sooo much better. Then again, considering this:


Zef said:


> I can't however comprehend how the fuck Sakura is to blame. At least not the point where she gets a thread bashing solely her while people act indifferent to Sasuke being a absentee parent.



You didn't get the point of the thread anyway. In fact, I didn't even bother to address Sasuke's (non) role in Sarada's childhood. The point raised was that Sakura doesn't have a reason to not let her daughter learn a thing about her father, despite Sarada desperately wanting to know 



Zef said:


> "Anti-Sarada sentiment",Lel. You lurk in the FC's so I don't know why you're trying to convince yourself that I'm Anti Sarada.



I lurk FCs? I was saying you are anti-sarada? Ah well, mr. high-and-mighty is now making assumptions himself as well. Is a lot quicker than reading, I guess. Good for you! 




Dattebayo-chan said:


> As things stand now, the excuse seems lame. Children are not to be underestimated. Sasuke and Sakura could have told Sarada that Sasuke is on a top- secret mission and let that be it. I think she would have accepted that. Sarada just got vague answers so far and then her imagination runs wild. And what's with the secrecy of her birth and her real mother? Sarada is clearly desperate for answers. Although, it feels like we don't have all the informations yet so I will withhold further judgement for now.



Lets just hope Naruto, Sasuke, or Sakura finally realizes Sarada deserves to know the truth.. All this unnecessary drama, it's like they just want another rampant Uchiha on the loose again. I can't understand why they put that kid through that, especially when Naruto and Sasuke know what it is to grow up without a father, as well as knowing how much damage lies can do


----------



## Arles Celes (May 28, 2015)

Well...Sakura told Salad that her dad is on a very important job.
Chapter 700+2

Of course the kid would prefer some details on what job could possibly be so important as to justify such a long absence.

Neither Sasuke nor Sakura can tell her that though...


----------



## Pocalypse (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Sakura didn't had any other option. If she would tell the details to Sarada, Sarada could spill this all over the academy. Who do you think would be the one to blame?
> Sasuke made a mistake, he didn't recognize Sarada, he wouldn't ever hurt her.
> Sarada has to pass the test of life. Life is cruel most of the time and not how we would want it to be.



Why would she even spill anything in the academy? The questions and answers were for herself only, only if an answer was something totally out of line like Sakura not being her actual mother then it?s understandable Salad would rage. 

So trying to stab your own kid is the type of test a kid needs to go through to face reality. Holy shit, you really are advocating Sasuke?s actions here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2015)

JUST THE TEST OF LIFE GUYS

LIKE WHEN GOZABUR--oh...no wait...


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> As things stand now, the excuse seems lame. Children are not to be underestimated. Sasuke and Sakura could have told Sarada that Sasuke is on a top- secret mission and let that be it. I think she would have accepted that. Sarada just got vague answers so far and then her imagination runs wild. And what's with the secrecy of her birth and her real mother? Sarada is clearly desperate for answers. Although, it feels like we don't have all the informations yet so I will withhold further judgement for now.



If that was the case they would have told her, don't you think? Obviously there is something more they are hiding. Maybe Sarada is an unwanted child created by Orochimaru with Sasuke's DNA? Can't you see Sasuke's reaction when he sees Sarada after 12 years? He closes his eyes and starts sweating. Do you think that's a normal reaction of a normal father?


----------



## Pinkarette (May 28, 2015)

Zef said:


> I actually think Sasuke's at fault here.And this is coming from a Sasuke fan.
> 
> I can't however comprehend how the fuck Sakura is to blame. At least not the point where she gets a thread bashing solely her while people act indifferent to Sasuke being a absentee parent.
> 
> Then again I've long given up hope for this section.


Sakura's not at fault of course.
In here people like to exagerate, Salad was just venting, i don't think she meant her life with Sakura was a hell, that's twisting facts (exactly like the ones who consider Naruto a bad dad just because Boruto is a bit spoilt and acts like a child)


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Why would she even spill anything in the academy? The questions and answers were for herself only, only if an answer was something totally out of line like Sakura not being her actual mother then it’s understandable Salad would rage.
> 
> So trying to stab your own kid is the type of test a kid needs to go through to face reality. Holy shit, you really are advocating Sasuke’s actions here.



Just like kids do, share something with their friends and suddenly the whole school knows. Sarada didn't ask about Sakura being her true mother. She was scared to ask that ,cause it could hurt Sakura's feelings.


How you were able to connect Sasuke's attempt on stabbing her with test of life is beyond me. He made a mistake, he didn't knew it's his daughter. 

Everyone go through this in their life seriously, they have to face what's bad in it. Fight for their happiness and achieve it. Didn't Naruto also had to face loneliness and hardship because his parents have died? They were killed to protect him, not like they wanted to leave him alone. Sometimes you have to sacrifice something for the greater good.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2015)

Seriously, what the fuck is the "test of life" bullshit?

No, everyone does not have to go through this kind of shit in their life. You are trying to justify Sakura's irresponsible behavior, and Sasuke's callous behavior. You seriously cannot hold them at fault for the circumstances they put Salad in. This isn't a test of life, this is them putting their kid through needless grief.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Just like kids do, share something with their friends and suddenly the whole school knows. Sarada didn't ask about Sakura being her true mother. She was scared to ask that ,cause it could hurt Sakura's feelings.
> 
> 
> How you were able to connect Sasuke's attempt on stabbing her with test of life is beyond me.
> ...



Because I said if Sakura answered Salad's questions then she wouldn't have gone out to meet Sasuke, which did endanger her life because her journey was dangerous and Sasuke nearly stabbed her. Or you deny any of this happening? 

Then you said it's part of Salad being a ninja, test of life, and she will understand blah blah... which shows me you don't find any fault in Sakura or Sasuke and that this was a lesson for Salad. You were saying it yourself, not me.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well...Sakura told Salad that her dad is on a very important job.
> Chapter 700+2
> 
> Of course the kid would prefer some details on what job could possibly be so important as to justify such a long absence.
> ...



That's pretty much every kid. No child is satisfied with one answer, they one and a hundred more for the hundred plus questions that'll be asked. All kids are like that. I know I was.


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 28, 2015)

"The Test of Life"? 

*What*? 

I... I have no words...


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Because I said if Sakura answered Salad's questions then she wouldn't have gone out to meet Sasuke, which did endanger her life because her journey was dangerous and Sasuke nearly stabbed her. Or you deny any of this happening?
> 
> Then you said it's part of Salad being a ninja, test of life, and she will understand blah blah... which shows me you don't find any fault in Sakura or Sasuke and that this was a lesson for Salad. You were saying it yourself, not me.



And I said Sakura couldn't answer all questions Sarada asked. It's not her fault that the mission is secret and she can't speak about it. Sasuke made a mistake cause he didn't recognized his daughter. He has a long way to build a bond with his daughter, cause he missed on many things. But this thread isn't even about him but Sakura. And she's without a question a good mother.

Salad being tested as a ninja, is not by her parents. But by evil that exist in this world. Her parents aren't even trying to hurt her deliberately, they want to protect her.


----------



## Brian (May 28, 2015)

I really don't see how not sharing any info at all about her father is protecting her from these villains

Or not giving Sasuke any info on his daughter when he visited the village for the meeting is necessary.


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 28, 2015)

Sakura couldn't answer whether she and Sakura are truly married because of the mission.

Sakura couldn't answer whether Sasuke wore glasses or not because of the mission.


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Nesha said:


> Sakura couldn't answer whether she and Sakura are truly married because of the mission.



She couldn't cause she got mad and collapsed. 



> Sakura couldn't answer whether Sasuke wore glasses or not because of the mission.



She answered this one


----------



## Tanuki (May 28, 2015)

Raiden said:


> They're not terrible people, but this is still undeniably dysfunctional. And part of it has to do with Sasuke's poor social skills (again).


I agree with you


----------



## Savage (May 28, 2015)

Can't we just agree that sakura avoided the question for plot? We all know even if sakura answered sarada question about sasuke she still would have left the village to find out why he's been gone for 10+ years


----------



## Kusa (May 28, 2015)

After so many posts, still not getting why people call Sasukes and Sakuras actions bad and don't buy the excuses..just wow.

Sarada would be not suffering so much, if her parents knew how to deal with this situation.Sasuke could have done this, by still  having contact here and there with his daughter without even the need to explain her anything about Kaguya or his past, and Sakura by sitting down and talking very carefully about this issue. Comforting her daughter and making sure, she won't do anything crazy because she is looking for a family. She should have invested more time in talking to her daughter about this. She did not, because she is hurt herself and really can't bring herself to really talk about it (which she proved in the first chapter), which she still had to.


----------



## Bellville (May 28, 2015)

Savage said:


> Can't we just agree that sakura avoided the question for plot? We all know even if sakura answered sarada question about sasuke she still would have left the village to find out why he's been gone for 10+ years



You just pointed out how unnecessary her avoidance was even for plot purposes. 

This is like Sakura's "kill Sasuke" stunt. She couldn't kill him "because plot", then Kakashi emphasized even if she didn't flounder, her efforts would have still been futile. 

She looks foolish no matter how it's sliced. 5 star writing going on here.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

sakura was way too supportive in the kage meeting. she didnt know about kaguya or else she wouldnt have asked meaning she didnt talk with sasuke prior to this, but naruto is the only one to object


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> It's not her fault that the mission is secret and she can't speak about it.



Sakura couldn't talk about the MISSION. About Kaguya

She didn't talk about ANYTHING. She hid everything. Sasuke's aspect, Sarada's birth, the picture of Taka, who Karin is, the glasses etc etc. Your reading comprehension is very poor if you think Sakura isn't hiding something


----------



## Corvida (May 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> sakura was way too supportive in the kage meeting. she didnt know about kaguya[


She?s one of the few people in that fucking meeting that could




> or else she wouldnt have asked meaning she didnt talk with sasuke prior to this, but naruto is the only one to object



She was shocked asking if the menace could be even worse than Kaguya.


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Every time I converse with Zef he gets more condescending....



I wouldn't need to be condescending if people acted like they had some semblance of reading comprehension. However, as proven by the existence of this thread; there are those who need their hands held in order to understand a Japanese comic.




> Oh my, that's sooo much better. Then again, considering this:


It is actually, considering this entire thread is based on a faulty translation. One that completely changes the context of Sarada's word's (as evident by the fact that you believe she's upset at her mother) therefore the difference is immense.



> You didn't get the point of the thread anyway.


Oh no I got it. The point was to create an environment where Sakura haters could gather in order to bash her (as evident by the cringe worthy posts on the first page).Ever since the Gaiden started there has been threads like this, even when Sakura was absent from the chapter. 
This is just your weekly "Bash Sakura" thread. And every week the excuses get more ridiculous.  Last week it was because she (supposedly) didn't tell Sarada that her father was missing an arm (An arm he lost trying to kill the current Hokage).This week it's because she kept something secret that Sasuke told everyone to keep a secret. I'm not even going to ask you why a child needs to know government secrets. I'll just let you come up with another convoluted reason why it's all Sakura's fault. 



> In fact, I didn't even bother to address Sasuke's (non) role in Sarada's childhood.


Yeah, that's the problem. 



> The point raised was that Sakura doesn't have a reason to not let her daughter learn a thing about her father, despite Sarada desperately wanting to know


You don't even know this. Again this ties into you jumping to conclusions (much like it did with the faulty translation). Clearly there is more to the story since the only question that got answered this chapter was what Sasuke was doing. The missing photos, missing birth certificate,  etc, etc has yet to be explained. But you don't care. 

Bookmarking thread for when the things I mentioned do get explained.



> I lurk FCs? I was saying you are anti-sarada? Ah well, mr. high-and-mighty is now *making assumptions himself as well*. Is a lot quicker than reading, I guess. Good for you!



> Acknowledges that he made assumptions in the making of this thread. 

My work here is done. Terrible thread is fucking terrible.


----------



## Savage (May 28, 2015)

Bellville said:


> You just pointed out how unnecessary her avoidance was even for plot purposes.
> 
> This is like Sakura's "kill Sasuke" stunt. She couldn't kill him "because plot", then Kakashi emphasized even if she didn't flounder, her efforts would have still been futile.
> 
> She looks foolish no matter how it's sliced. 5 star writing going on here.


I'm saying I would've preferred sakura answering the question, but sarada going to sasuke to learn about his top secret mission. In no way is sakura at fault in that scenerio and you still have a driven plot.


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sakura couldn't talk about the MISSION. About Kaguya
> 
> She didn't talk about ANYTHING. She hid everything. Sasuke's aspect, Sarada's birth, the picture of Taka, who Karin is, the glasses etc etc. Your reading comprehension is very poor if you think Sakura isn't hiding something



You're wrong, she talked about some things concerning Sasuke, which I proven before. Rest were questions risen in Sarada's head as the series progressed, when Sakura was unconcious, how could she answer any of them? Sakura is hiding what she must. She's not taking pleasure in hiding things from her own daughter.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> I don't really know what's so dumb in this to you. You read without context, focusing on one sentence instead of understanding the whole meaning. Bad reading comprehension. No wonder you can't understand the manga



No, he got the context of it right, what you said was fucked up.


----------



## RWB (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> She was beating around the bush cause she knew where Sarada is going with this, she didn't want her to think she's not their child and didn't want to lie as well. Sometimes you're just cornered and don't know how to explain something to a child. Pls...
> 
> 
> *
> House is only a material thing. Can be replaced like anything else. How does that prove she's a bad mother? She just destroyed something by an accide*nt. Goku destroyed walls, furniture and dishes in his house all the time. He even knocked out Chichi because of his strenght.




Hm, I wonder what child services would say about a mother who destroyed the entire house the moment her daughter ask uncomfortable questions.

It's terrible parenting.


----------



## N120 (May 28, 2015)

im not seeing what lessons she can learn from being ignored by her mother and almost stabbed by her father.

Irl, parents don't always share every info with their kids and I'd assume it's for good reasons, but some degree of responsibility and communication is needed from the guardians to guide their immature brats into becoming civilised, mature  members of society. To pass on the buck to your child without equipping them to deal with life issues is irresponsible and could be dangerous for the child.

Then we have the scenario above....yep.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> You're wrong, she talked about some things concerning Sasuke, which I proven before. Rest were questions risen in Sarada's head as the series progressed, when Sakura was unconcious, how could she answer any of them? Sakura is hiding what she must. She's not taking pleasure in hiding things from her own daughter.



I don't think I'm wrong, Sakura hid things that have NOTHING to do with the Mission. She had to hide the MISSION, the MENACE, not everything else. She could tell EVERYTHING to Sarada, apart from Kaguya

Sarada's birth? It's a mystery.
Picture of Taka? A mystery.
Who is this girl with glasses? A mystery.
Missing picture of Sakura & Sasuke? A fucking mystery.
Does Sasuke wear glasses? I don't know, maybe. I've seen him only for 72 volumes, I can't remember well.
Why is Sakura embarrassed by these normal questions? A mystery.
Why Sasuke never sent a letter or a fucking BIRD or something to Sarada? A mystery.
Why Sasuke sees Sarada for the first time and CLOSES HIS EYES? A mystery.

Mysteries EVERYWHERE. Everything in this fucking Gaiden is a fucking MYSTERY, and you are telling me there is nothing strange about this?

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No, he got the context of it right, what you said was fucked up.



What is fucked up, that we all deal with evil in our lifes and have to fight with it? Ikr 



RWB said:


> Hm, I wonder what child services would say about a mother who destroyed the entire house the moment her daughter ask uncomfortable questions.
> 
> It's terrible parenting.



You know that in real life people don't have Sakura's kind of strenght to destroy houses by accident right? It's only fiction. Like You see in Naruto's world, no one is taking away Sarada from mom for that.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> What is fucked up, that we all deal with evil in our lifes and have to fight with it? Ikr



It shouldn't be from _*our parents.*_

What is wrong with you? You are clearly only defending this because it involves your favored pairing.


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It shouldn't be from _*our parents.*_
> 
> What is wrong with you? You are clearly only defending this because it involves your favored pairing.



Sasuke and Sakura did what they had to, to protect Sarada from evil. What are you blabbering about again Seto? 

Yeah, I love SasuSaku and always will. If you have problem with it, it's not kinda my problem you know...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hiding her legitimate questions about her origins is not doing her any favors. Whatever they were trying to hide, the jig is up. Salad can clearly read from people's faces that they are trying to hide things from her that she needs to know about herself. It's not like she's demanding to know the specifics of Sasuke's mission, she wants to know why she hasn't ever seen him and who she is. This is a basic thing a child wishes to always know when they are under such circumstances, and her parents are being irresponsible by putting her through that grief.
> 
> I know you do, it's what drives you to irrationality. It's clear no matter what fucked up thing happens with it, you will always try to defend it; not out of any rational basis, but heavy emotional investment.



I wonder how the response would be if Sasuke had actually stabbed Sarada. Seems to me like the SasuSaku ship wouldn't have given a damn 



Za Fuuru said:


> I don't think I'm wrong, Sakura hid things that have NOTHING to do with the Mission. She had to hide the MISSION, the MENACE, not everything else. She could tell EVERYTHING to Sarada, apart from Kaguya
> 
> Sarada's birth? It's a mystery.
> Picture of Taka? A mystery.
> ...



This. It makes me wonder: what more is Sakura still hiding?


----------



## Hamaru (May 28, 2015)

For a character who is supposed to be smart, she does a lot of dumb things.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> And I said Sakura couldn't answer all questions Sarada asked. It's not her fault that the mission is secret and she can't speak about it. Sasuke made a mistake cause he didn't recognized his daughter. He has a long way to build a bond with his daughter, cause he missed on many things. But this thread isn't even about him but Sakura. And she's without a question a good mother.
> 
> Salad being tested as a ninja, is not by her parents. But by evil that exist in this world. Her parents aren't even trying to hurt her deliberately, they want to protect her.



And how about the other questions she asked where Sakura kept acting ambiguous on simple shit like "does he wear glasses"? Which further lead to Salad asking her if she even is Sasuke's wife even though they've been married for 12 years. Fuck the mission, Salad hardly knows anything about her heritage. Sakura could have easily made up for it. 

Point is if Sakura did answer her legit questions, she wouldn't have gone to meet out Sasuke herself to obtain answers to her questions. But you think it's somehow a good thing that Salad's life was endangered to teach her some test, like you find absolutely no fault in Sakura's or Sasuke's actions.


----------



## Kage (May 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I wonder how the response would be if Sasuke had actually stabbed Sarada. Seems to me like the SasuSaku ship wouldn't have given a damn


It would be Salad's fault for being a nosy brat  No daughter of Sakura should probe this much when left in the dark! She's supposed to sulk and wait for somebody who's actually important to make a difference, just like momma did.



-Ziltoid- said:


> This. It makes me wonder: what more is Sakura still hiding?


Sakura is used to being a liar where it concerns Sasuke.


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 28, 2015)

It's just the Test of Life, y'all. Calm down.


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> And how about the other questions she asked where Sakura kept acting ambiguous on simple shit like "does he wear glasses"? Which further lead to Salad asking her if she even is Sasuke's wife even though they've been married for 12 years. Fuck the mission, Salad hardly knows anything about her heritage. Sakura could have easily made up for it.
> 
> Point is if Sakura did answer her legit questions, she wouldn't have gone to meet out Sasuke herself to obtain answers to her questions. But you think it's somehow a good thing that Salad's life was endangered to teach her some test, like you find absolutely no fault in Sakura's or Sasuke's actions.



Sakura said that Sasuke didn't wear glasses. How Sarada doesn't know anything about her heritage? She know's she's Uchiha, that Sakura is her mother and Sasuke is her father. This is the truth which Sakura has been always telling her. 

Sarada went to seek Sasuke when Sakura went unconcious. She went there with doubts that cumulated suddenly in her head. With question she didn't even want to ask Sakura. How Sakura was able to know about it? 
I don't think it's good. You say that yourself. This situation isn't funny to me at all. I feel sorry for Sarada. I do not completely blame Sasuke and Sakura for this situation though. Especially Sakura. What's more in fault is this evil guy threatening Sasuke, Sarada and Konoha. But somehow no one blames him for the situation but parents that try to deal with it.

And if You think what I'm answering is stupid, save yourself the trouble and don't talk to me. Not talking with people that judge others and can't debate in respect.


----------



## RWB (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> You know that in real life people don't have Sakura's kind of strenght to destroy houses by accident right? It's only fiction. Like You see in Naruto's world, no one is taking away Sarada from mom for that.



Except in real life, that would essentially be Sakura breaking whatever was closest to Sarada, like say, breaking a pot, destroying something else. Let's not forget that chakra punches aren't just regular punches, but specialized ones. You could liken this to a trained martial artist angrily punching a pot or something just in front of the child using said martial art to shut the kid up BY BEING VIOLENT to the point of scaring the child in response to questions.

This kind of behaviour doesn't fly in our world either.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Sakura said that Sasuke didn't wear glasses. How Sarada doesn't know anything about her heritage? She know's she's Uchiha, that Sakura is her mother and Sasuke is her father. This is the truth which Sakura has been always telling her.
> 
> Sarada went to seek Sasuke when Sakura went unconcious. She went there with doubts that cumulated suddenly in her head. With question she didn't even want to ask Sakura. How Sakura was able to know about it?
> I don't think it's good. You say that yourself. This situation isn't funny to me at all. I feel sorry for Sarada. I do not completely blame Sasuke and Sakura for this situation though. Especially Sakura. What's more in fault is this evil guy threatening Sasuke, Sarada and Konoha. But somehow no one blames him for the situation but parents that try to deal with it.
> ...



It takes time to have those doubts, did you not see Salad's outburst this chapter? She's clearly been hiding all these doubts and questions inside, it doesn't just take a few hours or a day to come to those strong conclusions. She hardly knows anything, she doesn't even know who to believe *because* Sakura kept acting ambiguous for no reason. If Sakura wasn't acting ambiguous then all of this could have been avoided and she wouldn't have gone out to meet Sasuke, that's the point. 

Sakura's actions led to Salad going out of Konoha which led to her life being endangered. Sakura is definitely at fault. 

And about the Itachi worshipper, how can we blame him?...For what exactly? The guy's a villain. You can't blame a villain for being a...villain. His motivations are completely different.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Does anyone else see the inconsistency in trying to defend Sakura or even Sasuke being a good parent by citing examples of what one would expect from a good parent, and then when that fails try to cry "IT'S FICTION" in regard to people bringing up actions that would be an example of bad parenting?



Yeah I said something similar to this in post #163

Double standards


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

RWB said:


> Except in real life, that would essentially be Sakura breaking whatever was closest to Sarada, like say, breaking a pot, destroying something else. Let's not forget that chakra punches aren't just regular punches, but specialized ones. You could liken this to a trained martial artist angrily punching a pot or something just in front of the child using said martial art to shut the kid up BY BEING VIOLENT to the point of scaring the child in response to questions.
> 
> This kind of behaviour doesn't fly in our world either.



In the family of martial artists, everyone would be used to that. Sarada wasn't scared, more sad. She's been trained by her mother and is used to the strenght she can show. Furthermore Sakura apologized. Sarada clearly forgave her but you continue pin to this matter like Sakura is a devil.


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Sakura said that Sasuke didn't wear glasses. How Sarada doesn't know anything about her heritage? She know's she's Uchiha, *that Sakura is her mother *and Sasuke is her father. This is the truth which Sakura has been always telling her.
> 
> Sarada went to seek Sasuke when Sakura went unconcious. She went there with doubts that cumulated suddenly in her head. With question she didn't even want to ask Sakura. How Sakura was able to know about it?
> I don't think it's good. You say that yourself. This situation isn't funny to me at all. I feel sorry for Sarada. I do not completely blame Sasuke and Sakura for this situation though. Especially Sakura. What's more in fault is this evil guy threatening Sasuke, Sarada and Konoha. But somehow no one blames him for the situation but parents that try to deal with it.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










Again, all of this could've been avoided if Sakura was more honest with her daughter and Sasuke would've kept in contact with her. He had adequate means to do so. A letter and a picture every now and then is not revealing information about the mission. Both of Sarada's parents purposefully kept their child in the dark and it's come to this.

And you mentioned Sasuke and Sakura did their best to keep evil away from Sarada. It's interesting considering the villains recognized her from the Uchiha crest she wears on her back. Sakura and Sasuke could've resorted to other means that wouldn't make it so obvious that Sarada was their daughter.

Their house was decorated with Uchiha symbols. Sarada wears the crest on her back. She has the surname when she could've adopted the Haruno name instead. There were many other options to keep Sarada out of harm's way and still be honest with her and maintain contact.

It didn't have to resort to Sarada going through mental anguish because both of her parents failed her miserably.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2015)

Zef said:


> You better not be Implying me because I've never said this in the thread. Don't even lie.
> 
> Link me to where I said this. I beg you.



Look at RWB's post, it's like right above mine...clearly I am referring to what he was responding to. 



Arisu said:


> In the family of martial artists, everyone would be used to that. Sarada wasn't scared, more sad. She's been trained by her mother and is used to the strenght she can show. Furthermore Sakura apologized. Sarada clearly forgave her but you continue pin to this matter like Sakura is a devil.



She was taken aback by Sakura's reaction even if not necessarily scared. Also, no a family of martial artists should not be used to that. Because you know, they are like a family first and foremost? Salad did forgive, but it does not change the fact of the matter of Sakura's outburst. However, Sakura's outburst is a product of Sasuke's ineptitude and neglect itself clearly enough.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Sakura said that Sasuke didn't wear glasses.


Sakura said "I don't think" and "I guess". Then started sweating. Link removed

She was embarrassed by this simple question, which has nothing to do with Kaguya. Maybe because if she said "no he didn't" Sarada would have asked "then why do I wear glasses if none of my parents wears glasses?"?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2015)

Hiding her legitimate questions about her origins is not doing her any favors. Whatever they were trying to hide, the jig is up. Salad can clearly read from people's faces that they are trying to hide things from her that she needs to know about herself. It's not like she's demanding to know the specifics of Sasuke's mission, she wants to know why she hasn't ever seen him and who she is. This is a basic thing a child wishes to always know when they are under such circumstances, and her parents are being irresponsible by putting her through that grief. 

Why was this deleted?


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Calling her insane was a personal attack, noting the basis of her irrational defense is not.


Noting the basis, and then criticizing her for having said basis is indeed a personal attack. Pairings have nothing to do with the discussion at hand yet you can't help yourself from mentioning it since you're constantly trying to uncover a motive for something. 

In any case. Your previous post had you defending the person who called her insane. Now your tune has changed. Backtracking noted.



> Again, you are trying to victimize yourselves.


Again, applying terms that do not describe me. I wasn't even victimizing myself. I was speaking for Arisu. Your point is therefore invalid.

You can keep telling yourself people are victimizing themselves if it makes you feel like less of a jerk.:33




> You don't have an argument to make anymore, if you ever did, and now trying to dart to the next best thing in order to avoid the ones against the position you've taken.


Nah, this isn't how it works Seto.
>I made an argument. 
>Within it I posted a link to another argument
>-Ziltoid-/Shade failed to refute it.


There was no darting going on since no one has yet to even put a dent in my stance. You saying I lack an argument is a cop out to not address it. 



> You haven't nor has she. The fact that you insist on trying only speaks to the irrationality of the position you've taken.


So you're saying because I claim to have a defense means I don't since there is no defense? Not only is that a narrow minded way of thinking, but also an arrogant one.You truly believe everyone is like you don't you?



> Hiding things from a child *about themselves,* when they know secrets are being kept from them on that matter and it is causing them real emotional distress is not responsible parenting.


"About themselves"

The only thing "hidden" about Sarada is her birth circumstances. And that was not the thing causing emotional stress when she asked Sakura questions in the first chapter. This is of course assuming the birth circumstances just weren't recorded. 

The issue troubling Sarada is her father's absence,(Which I've already said is solely Sasuke's fault)  and her paternity (something she has not come forward to Sakura with)



> There comes a point where a child's intelligence has to be respected and parents have to level with them on the truth. It does not mean telling everything or all things at once, *but providing some solace through knowledge of who they are. *


What do you call this?



>Said Sasuke was on a mission-Truth
>Sarada asked how her mother knew-Sakura conveniently passed out before divulging anything else.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2015)

That answered nothing on who she is. Which is why she is in the present circumstances. It provided no solace, as a matter of fact, it only resulted in more insecurity.


----------



## RWB (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> In the family of martial artists, everyone would be used to that. Sarada wasn't scared, more sad. She's been trained by her mother and is used to the strenght she can show. Furthermore Sakura apologized. Sarada clearly forgave her but you continue pin to this matter like Sakura is a devil.



...Are you kidding me?

Martial artists are supposed to NOT use their martial arts to freaking SCARE their kids into submission. They are supposed to know ehen to apply force and not to do it.

Sarada forgiving Sakura doesn't somehow make it okay that Sakura did this. It just means Sarada is either:

1. Too kind or forgiving.
2. Used to it(this would be terrible).

3. She's a child that loves her moher despite the mother being a borderline child abuser.







> What is child abuse?
> 
> Child abuse is defined in Oregon law (ORS 419B.005) and includes:
> 
> ...




The thing is, Sarada being a good person and forgiving Sakura doesn't suddenly make Sakura being a terrible person not a thing.


----------



## LesExit (May 28, 2015)

Arisu said:


> I do not completely blame Sasuke and Sakura for this situation though. Especially Sakura. What's more in fault is this evil guy threatening Sasuke, Sarada and Konoha. But somehow no one blames him for the situation but parents that try to deal with it.


^this.

What Sasuke is trying to do is ultimately protect the village, including his family, by figuring out what exactly these people are up too. 

I'm sure Sasuke doesn't and didn't want to be away from his family. Naruto surely doesn't like not being able to spend as much time with Bolt, but he has a job to do. (I still get personally upset by this kind of thing, but I get it...I do)

Sakura has spoken to Sarada about her father before. She hasn't told her everything, and she surely hasn't told her daughter about a classified mission. Of course growing up, just being told your father is away and will be back eventually was obviously going to make her upset. Then as she got older, she was going to most likely become even more suspicious, because no one ever gave her all the answers and she capable of thinking better. However from her desire to simply have answers, she started jumping to conclusions, like thinking Sakura might not even be her biological mother (/ﾟДﾟ)/!

You could see from Sakura expressions in the first chapter with her daughter that she understands how difficult this is for Sarada and that it hurts her.  She also passed out just before she could say anything else to Sarada...dat plot no jutsu 


I think it was clear that seeing Sarada for the first time had a large emotional impact on Sasuke. Though I think it's like what Naruto said, Sasuke's a good ninja. Sarada getting involved with his mission is just going to cause more trouble. He did this to protect people, including his daughter, so of course he doesn't want to put her in any more danger. Though I'm assuming the chances of her staying out of this is over now, and she might get caught up in some serious trouble.


Confuzzling things:
I still don't fully understand the deal with communication.
I also don't get what exactly made Sarada so safe in the village, since that Shin guy was trying to take her.
It's also not clear when exactly Sasuke left, and if Sarada has no memory of him or lost her memory.


Really this chapter gave more questions than answers, though I suppose that keeps it interesting.

Sarada is slowly becoming one of my favorite female characters. She's so sweet...and she just wants to understand wtf all these crazy adults are up to. So she better get some damn answers soon, cause I don't like seeing her with all these sad teary eyed expression...mommy Sakura is also on her way :0! So I'm excited to see where next chapter goes :33

The drama level is real high though, it is interesting but at the same time...one can only take so much ( 　ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Funny how Sakura kept sweating the whole time. You don't know how the bead of sweat is used in Japanese comics because this must be your first or second manga. Sakura was highly embarrassed. There must be a reason


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That answered nothing on who she is. Which is why she is in the present circumstances.It provided no solace, as a matter of fact, it only resulted in more insecurity.



Good God, Seto needs his hand held. 

Why Sarada came to Sasuke. 



> Sarada came to Sasuke
> To ask about her mother

> Yet the criticism in this thread is of Sakura withholding things about Sasuke. 

Which again.....


We find out Sasuke is indeed on a mission. You talked about parents consoling their children with some knowledge. There's the page.

Sasuke won't console Sarada with shit.
Hence the reason I argue he's at fault. On top of being an absentee parent. He does nothing to console Sarada.


----------



## Indra (May 28, 2015)

Sakura never told Sarada anything about her father aside from the fact that he was the last Uchiha, and that he was on a mission.

Retarded as fuck, and is a core problem among another things.


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 28, 2015)

Salad just had the most unfortunate luck of having the wrong ppl for parents and being raised in a place where keeping secrets are commonplace apparently. As bad as Sasuke is for being a deadbeat, Sakura could've provided Salad with an answer that didn't make her even more insecure. It certainly didn't help that Sakura had a fake wedding photo out in the open.


----------



## LesExit (May 28, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke won't console Sarada with shit.
> Hence the reason I argue he's at fault. On top of being an absentee parent. He does nothing to console Sarada.


Ya Sasuke probably shouldn't be a therapist....ever :33
...I'm hoping Sakura will make things better. Though Sasuke is going to have to redeem himself in Saradas eyes and show her he does care.



lndra said:


> Sakura never told Sarada anything about her father aside from the fact that he was the last Uchiha, and that he was on a mission.
> 
> Retarded as fuck, and is a core problem among another things.


It doesn't really make any sense that those are the only things Sakura would tell her. I'd imagine she'd at least comment on his character. 

- probably skip out over all craziness- (oh this manga)

Though Naruto told Sarada stuff about what Sasuke was like too, and she seemed at least somewhat surprised by some of it.
If Sakura truly said nothing to her aside from those two things...that's just...why ?


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

Oh yeah.  Sarada knows her father is the last Uchiha as well. 


Sakura has told Sarada a lot more then Sasuke has, or probably ever will.


----------



## Arisu (May 28, 2015)

Nesha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sakura was as honest with her as she could. Unfortunately Sarada wanted to know a lot about her father and what he's doing, what Sakura couldn't tell. So she continued to beating around the bush. She didn't want to lie to her. It wasn't easy to her as well.
It's not like she had any other choice. 

In the village Sarada was suppose to stay safe but her birth records were hiden by someone to make sure no one had access to them. Whatever surname Sarada would got, villains would find her after some time. 

Sasuke did his best to eliminate this threat by sacrificing life with his family and staying away. Many questions are unanswered yet. If we continue reading the gaiden, we'll find out. I'm sure that Sarada's parents love her and didn't mean anything bad happen to her.




RWB said:


> ...Are you kidding me?
> 
> Martial artists are supposed to NOT use their martial arts to freaking SCARE their kids into submission. They are supposed to know ehen to apply force and not to do it.
> 
> ...



Law of Oregon? Wut? Sakura and Sarada live in Konoha though and they're ninjas. They're giving each other a beating everyday when they train. In what we saw Sakura didn't even touch her though, she just hit the ground. And Sarada wasn't scared. Sakura apologized and said something to make her feel better. Sarada took kindness and forgiveness after her mother. Sakura can loose her cool sometimes but she's a loving mother.


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

Lel. Where you at Seto?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sakura never told Sarada anything about her father aside from the fact that he was the last Uchiha, and that he was on a mission.
> 
> Retarded as fuck, and is a core problem among another things.



I don't know why people are pretending as if giving Salad some answers means spilling the whole beans about his mission; it isn't. Nor does the mission excuse Sasuke from not communicating at all with his own daughter for the past decade or so. Salad hasn't received any sufficient answers, which is why she went out to seek Sasuke in the first place and it's really ridiculous this attempt to pretend Sakura gave any meaningful answers when it's clear she hasn't.


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

Backtrack after backtrack.

Shot down one point so you jump to another in a attempt to damage control. Fucking sad.


----------



## N120 (May 28, 2015)

Kishi himself has made this an issue. Sarada isn't running away because of the naysayers in NF, kishi is emphasising a disconnect between the parents/child here and raising these as problems.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> Salad just had the most unfortunate luck of having the wrong ppl for parents and being raised in a place where keeping secrets are commonplace



Secrets aren't common at all. They hide things when there is something to hide. Kyuubi being inside Naruto or Uchiha massacre, for example. What do they have to hide here? The only thing they need to hide is THE PHANTOM MENACE, the Kaguya Army. Everything else has no reason to be a secret

So why Sarada doesn't even know about her birth?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2015)

If she was conceived like any normal child, there'd be no need to keep secrets. I think Sakura is biologically her mother to be honest and Kishi is just stringing folks along with the Karin shit; I could be wrong, but it's not like he is a stranger to pointless drama.


----------



## N120 (May 28, 2015)

To think All salada wanted was a hug 

she pictured it as she approached the tower, pictured when sasuke recognised her and even waited for that moment...never came.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Would be totally pointless if Sakura is the mother. All this Gaiden would be a waste with no plot twists and no revelations. Plus Sakura's behavior wouldn't make sense. That embarrassment for simple questions would be ridiculous. I really hope Sarada was born from Karin's uterus with Sasuke's DNA. All this fucking pairing bullshit is out of place in a BATTLE SHONEN which should focus on fightings and a character having Sharingan + Uzumaki DNA would be much more interesting than a character having Sharingan and shitty Sakura DNA

If Kishimoto is smart he has used Karin DNA instead of Sakura's, which has no kekkei genkai


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> She destroyed her new house............



That was stupid. Suggesting that your mother isnt your real mother however...? I don't blame Sakura for getting mad. That's a very rude thing to say.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2015)

Sakura had a clipped family portrait, of course Salad would wonder.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2015)

N120 said:


> To think All salada wanted was a hug
> 
> she pictured it as she approached the tower, pictured when sasuke recognised her and even waited for that moment...never came.



Bah, you know she's getting that hug at end of all this pointless drama.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Bender said:


> That was stupid. Suggesting that your mother isnt your real mother however...? I don't blame Sakura for getting mad. That's a very rude thing to say.



If you are the real mother you don't get angry. She gets angry because she is hiding something and doesn't want Sarada to discover the truth.

Very basic psychology, think about it


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2015)

@Za Furu

Still the manner in which Sarada questions her mother is condescending and disrespectful.

If Sasuke is on a mission of utmost importance why would she keep a picture of his current look which would easily serve as way for enemies to locate him.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Bender said:


> Still the manner in which Sarada questions her mother is condescending and disrespectful.


It's understandable. "Fuck You" is disrespectful

Sakura is keeping too many secrets. She doesn't even have a photo with Sasuke and made a fake picture. Pathetic



> If Sasuke is on a mission of utmost importance why would she keep a picture of his current look which would easily serve as way for enemies to locate him.



Way to locate him? A picture? This is ridiculous, come on. Sakura has no pictures. If she had pictures she would display them


----------



## Lady Hinata (May 28, 2015)

I actually agree with the whole glasses thing though. Why couldn't she tell Sarada that again? I already thought it was weird when I first read it, but now that Naruto flat out stated Sasuke doesn't wear glasses? It brings that inquiry back to light for me. :/ 

Unless this is followed up on, I feel it was completely  unnecessary to have Sakura acting all unsure of something so basic about her husband, while Naruto knows off the top of his head.

That bring said, I'm in total disagreement of Sakura being a bad mother or whatever bullshit antis are throwing about about Sarada and Sakura's relationship,  because it's obvious as hell they are close no matter what arguments they have had.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2015)

Sasuke is a terrible father, but Sakura is being very irresponsible.


----------



## noakai (May 28, 2015)

I'm trying to wait and see if there's anything else going on here because if it isn't, this is the stupidest excuse for drama this manga has ever pulled out and that is saying something. This is a mission "only Sasuke can do" but we already saw that nothing prevented him from contacting Naruto, so nothing would have prevented him from contacting Sarada, too. Nothing prevented Sakura from telling Sarada that her father was on an important mission - I bet ninja have been telling their children that for literally years. There is no reason for Sarada to have been told nothing about her father, to have had no contact with him, for Sakura to refuse to answer even the vaguest of questions. People can't even go "it was for her protection" anymore because nobody was targeting Sarada. Sasuke seriously couldn't spend a couple of days every few months at home? Even if it's right that he left when Sarada was 4/5 (btw, a child that age should remember him, even if it's only vague memories, but IDK if Kishi knows that so it could be a moot point), there's no excuse for not visiting. There's no excuse for looking your child in the face as she cries and refusing to give her answers, either, no matter how much some people are trying to excuse it by going "look at his face, he's so upset!" And so is the child that he refuses to comfort (after almost skewering her with a sword), he needs to man up and act like a parent for 2 seconds.

It just makes no sense at all. So either something else _is_ going on here or this is one of the worst plotlines I've ever seen and that's before you add on the "Is Karin her mother?" garbage that was never going to be true anyway.


----------



## Maximillion Pegasus (May 28, 2015)

..............

Rather than going back to the extremely offensive "Test of Life" BS, different views on parenting, multiple derailments of blame etc.....Imma just poke at one...simple.....thing:



*Why the fake photo set? *

Up until that point where she discovered this, Sarada wouldn't have been any further obsessed about questioning her family. IF the family was always legit to begin with, why isn't there any legit evidence of said family? That lacking was all on Sakura and Sasuke. Regardless of what reasons it might've been, their "family" lacked basic foundation and neither of them chose to rectify it in later years either.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> It's understandable. "Fuck You" is disrespectful



You must be a really horrible child if you think that sort of snippy tone Sarada addresses Sakura with is fine. Whether it's understandable or not has no bearing. You DO NOT yell nor act disrespectful to a parent.. Under any circumstances



> Sakura is keeping too many secrets. She doesn't even have a photo with Sasuke and made a fake picture. Pathetic



-Sasuke has been traveling the world for a while
-Sarada's glasses look similar to Karin

Yeah, that's a lot of secrets....  

Sasuke is on a top secret mission..That's his business. Sarada's glasses look similar to Karin...like Sarada's glasses look is really that rare. For all we know Sasuke did that as a tribute to a fallen comrade. 




> Way to locate him? A picture? This is ridiculous, come on. Sakura has no pictures. If she had pictures she would display them



Bad choice of words on my part. I meant way to identify Sasuke..If there existed a picture of current Sasuke then enemies would be able to identify him


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

noakai said:


> It just makes no sense at all. So either something else _is_ going on here or this is one of the worst plotlines I've ever seen and that's before you add on the "Is Karin her mother?" garbage that was never going to be true anyway.


If Karin is not the real mother then explain what is going on here. You said "something else is going on here".


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> If Karin is not the real mother then explain what is going on here. You said "something else is going on here".



Karin shit is a red herring which is backed up by official material in which she's called child of "Sasuke and Sakura".


----------



## Maximillion Pegasus (May 28, 2015)

@Bender: 

^ You in a nutshell.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2015)

Maximillion Pegasus said:


> ^ You in a nutshell.



Awwww you're so cute trying to rile me up. 

Try again dear, it didn't work.


I would also like an answer to this question

Protecting the world or risking child safety just to see them once? Which is more important? You really think he should fuck over everything to make himself happy?


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Bender said:


> You must be a really horrible child if you think that sort of snippy tone Sarada addresses Sakura with is fine.


She has horrible parents, that's all. They aren't even parents. There is nothing disrespectful in that, you must have some kind of complex. Maybe you had terrible parents, I'm sorry for you.



> -Sasuke has been traveling the world for a while
> -Sarada's glasses look similar to Karin
> 
> Yeah, that's a lot of secrets


The birth? Are you stupid? You either turn your brain on or stop quoting me, I don't have time to waste



> Sasuke is on a top secret mission


What is he doing? NOTHING, he doesn't even know what the fuck is going on here. After 12 years he should know everything about the entire Naruto Universe. 12 years 24 hours a day to do WHAT? What the fuck did he do?



> Sarada's glasses look similar to Karin


Not similar, IDENTICAL. Why are they identical? What's the reason? Stupid red herring? Please



> I meant way to identify Sasuke


Yeah because with an old picture they won't be able to recognize him. Sarada recognized him instantly. This is really a poor argument


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> She has horrible parents, that's all. They aren't even parents. There is nothing disrespectful in that, you must have some kind of complex. Maybe you had terrible parents, I'm sorry for you.



My parents are wonderful. My first name is after a bank and my parents are wonderful enough to help me out monetarily and support my decisions.




> The birth? Are you stupid? You either turn your brain on or stop quoting me, I don't have time to waste



You mean the question she asked Shizune? That was a question she asked Shizune. She didn't ask Sakura that. 




> What is he doing? NOTHING, he doesn't even know what the fuck is going on here. After 12 years he should know everything about the entire Naruto Universe. 12 years 24 hours a day to do WHAT? What the fuck did he do?



K, now you're being ignorant. Sasuke has been searching for atonement and left-overs of Kaguya's legacy. That's not nothing. 




> Not similar, IDENTICAL. Why are they identical? What's the reason? Stupid red herring? Please



It's a very stupid red herring. So because Sarada wears glasses identical to Karin by that logic she's her daughter. Did you even see the pictures of her in the first chapter? She wasn't wearing glasses earlier in life. She only wore it in the epilogue chapter and the Gaiden. She has more of Sakura's personality than Karin's.




> Yeah because with an old picture they won't be able to recognize him. Sarada recognized him instantly. This is really a poor argument



Sarada recognized him because of them having the Sharingan and similar facial appearance.


----------



## Maximillion Pegasus (May 28, 2015)

Bender said:


> Awwww you're so cute trying to rile me up.
> 
> Try again dear, it didn't work.
> 
> ...



Riling you up serves no point, so your insinuation that this being my intent is invalid. 

Speaking of more irrelevance, I find it interesting that you and several others here keep ignoring the specific sources of such needless drama that fault Sasuke/Sakura and instead justify it with "saving the world has more importance" trope when it had no direct clash to family raising and it certainly didn't stop Naruto from raising his.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2015)

Maximillion Pegasus said:


> Riling you up serves no point, so your insinuation that this being my intent is invalid.



Seems like you're trying to though. 



> Speaking of more irrelevance, I find it interesting that you and several others here keep ignoring the specific sources of such needless drama that fault Sasuke/Sakura and instead justify it with "saving the world has more importance"



Sigh...No one is ignoring shit. The matter is no different than Minato sealing the Kyuubi inside Naruto. The same action that made Naruto a target for much torment by the villagers. Minato didnt go out of his way to apologize for it because as Minato told Kushina "they're ninja".


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 28, 2015)

Bender said:


> Karin shit is a red herring which is backed up by official material in which she's called child of "Sasuke and Sakura".


You don't understand 3 major points

- Summaries are irrelevant. They change from week to week according to what happens in every chapter.
- Interviews are irrelevant. They are old as fuck and Kishimoto would never spoil possible plot twists.
- Being "daughter" doesn't mean being BIOLOGICAL daughter. Sarada may be called "Sakura's daughter" even if the real mom is Karin



Bender said:


> You mean the question she asked Shizune? That was a question she asked Shizune. She didn't ask Sakura that


It's the same. It's a mystery. There is nothing about Sarada's birth in all Konoha.



> Sasuke has been searching for atonement and left-overs of Kaguya's legacy. That's not nothing


That's not a job you do 24 hours a day. He didn't even know what to search for. And what did he discover? Where are his discoveries? 12 years without a break? AHAHAHAHA, this is hilarious



> It's a very stupid red herring. So because Sarada wears glasses identical to Karin by that logic she's her daughter


She has poor vision just like Karin and wears the same glasses. Only 2 or 3 characters wear glasses in this manga. It's not common at all.



> She has more of Sakura's personality than Karin's.


She lived with Sakura for 12 years. It's obvious



> Sarada recognized him because of them having the Sharingan and similar facial appearance.


Yeah so if anyone sees that old picture won't recognize Sasuke. The fuck? By your logic Sakura shouldn't display any picture of Sasuke. You are contradicting yourself.


----------



## Maximillion Pegasus (May 28, 2015)

Bender said:


> Sigh...No one is ignoring shit. The matter is no different than Minato sealing the Kyuubi inside Naruto. The same action that made Naruto a target for much torment by the villagers. Minato didnt go out of his way to apologize for it because as Minato told Kushina "they're ninja".



If you ain't ignoring it then how come neither of you still haven't said a single word related to what I just said about the photo? 

Again, pretty irrelevant. Naruto's situation was on another level of being absurdly difficult for no good reason. The alternatives were there and to this day, people still believe in them to be legit. So don't bring it up again please. (especially with the "they're ninja" bit which may or may not link to the same "Test of Life" BS I'm hoping to avoid here.)


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2015)

> The matter is no different than Minato sealing the Kyuubi inside Naruto.



How the fuck are these two comparable?

Minato and Kushina had a NORMAL marriage, conceived Naruto as NORMAL parents. They never faked their family pics to Naruto, it's after their death Sandaime hid everything WHICH IS NOT EVEN COMPARABLE. If Kushina and Minato survived, their parenting would have been different. They were ATTACKED by someone during Naruto's birth and made decisions on act.

Sakura and Sasuke lack THE BASIC standards of marriage, that's why Sarada is pissed off, mission isn't even that big of a problem here. Sarada knows Sasuke was on a mission, read the first chapter. It's her mother's inability to answer simple things about her relationship drives her to fury.

Ughhhhh


----------



## Frostman (May 29, 2015)

Even though Sarada has had these questions in her mind for a while, this is clearly the first time she has actually come out in the open with them so seriously. Things were hunky dory as far as Sakura was concerned. Things never got as far as destroying the house(which for fuck's sake was symbolize) until now.

Sarada was longing to know her father. That isn't something Sakura can actually give an answer for. Thats something only Sasuke can do. 

So no Sakura was not hiding anything. Sarada only recently brought it to Sakura's attention. Sarada was a bit too blunt about it, which ended up hurting her mother's feelings. But Saukra acknowledged Sarada was serious (compared to "did he where glasses"lulz)  and gave Sarada an honest answer. Then the plot knocked the house down....


----------



## Platypus (May 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> Every time I converse with -Ziltoid- he gets more dense....
> 
> 
> Use the correct translations before making idiotic threads. MS took liberties (as usual), Sarada didn't say "I can't believe you guys".
> ...



Since you're using the French scans as a basis...





> *Sarada: *Mom never talks about that subject, and you, you're never there!!
> Nonetheless, how could I believe you?!
> My life is a nightmare!!



_Comment je pourrais *vous* croire?_
How could I believe you?

'Vous' can either mean a plural 'you' or a formal singular 'you'. But considering she addresses him with 'tu', i.e. an informal singular 'you' in French, every other time in her dialogue it's the first option. It's kinda tricky to translate to English because English doesn't make the distinction between a formal and informal form of 'you', but MS's translation works in this case. Consider it a nitpick.


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (May 29, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> The mistake was costly. It endangered Salad's life. Moreso, her first impression of Sasuke consisted of Sasuke trying to stab her with her sword and then grabbing her to prolly finish her off. This would have been avoided if Sakura didn't beat around the bush for no reason.



You cant blame parents when a kid acts like a kid


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 29, 2015)

PinkPunkPossum said:


> You cant blame parents when a kid acts like a kid



I suppose this is why parents are responsible for their children? 





Frostman said:


> Even though Sarada has had these questions in her mind for a while, this is clearly the first time she has actually come out in the open with them so seriously. Things were hunky dory as far as Sakura was concerned. Things never got as far as destroying the house(which for fuck's sake was symbolize) until now.
> *
> Sarada was longing to know her father. That isn't something Sakura can actually give an answer for. Thats something only Sasuke can do. *
> 
> So no Sakura was not hiding anything. Sarada only recently brought it to Sakura's attention. Sarada was a bit too blunt about it, which ended up hurting her mother's feelings. But Saukra acknowledged Sarada was serious (compared to "did he where glasses"lulz)  and gave Sarada an honest answer. Then the plot knocked the house down....



How about Sakura telling Sarada about her father? Did you see how Sarada reacted to Naruto, who only told the most basic things about Sasuke? That was the point I wanted to raise: why the hell didn't Sakura tell her daughter a thing? If the mission is a reason, it is a hilariously bad one. The glasses question is just an indicator of this. Sure, the mission ahd to be kept a secret, but what does everything else about Sasuke have to do with this? Answering simple questions like "Does he wear glasses" isn't going to endanger anyone. But it does end the torment of a young girl desperate for answers...

But of course, things are reversed, and instead of blaming the mother, the child is a blamed.


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (May 29, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I suppose this is why parents are responsible for their children?



WOW, you are so deep! So if a parent warns a 12 y.o. kid about the dangers of a place but yet he sneaks to go there thats a parents fault? Do you know kids explore the world this way? Its not like Sakura put her in that situation on purpose. Kids rebel their parents, its in their nature and its anthopologicaly favorable. But for sure you never broke a plate, thats what narcicist people thinks of themselves


----------



## shade0180 (May 29, 2015)

> WOW, you are so deep! So if a parent warns a 12 y.o. kid about the dangers of a place but yet he sneaks to go there thats a parents fault?



Er yes, It is the parents fault.... 

Pink your post is getting dumb stop before you go any deeper..


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (May 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er yes, It is the parents fault....
> 
> Pink your post is getting dumb stop before you go any deeper..


Sorry man, laws are on top of your opinion
A few months ago a kid escaped to go to a disco with her friends, and they were killed by a drunk driver. Law didnt blame parents bcs they forbid the kid to go

But if you want to be a super-controler father and watch every second of the life of your children like ir they were pets then good luck with your shitty, slaveholder family


----------



## shade0180 (May 29, 2015)

lel...

Talking about attacking the poster earlier in some thread here...
> Doing it now

Just to answer you
My family is quite normal. It isn't shitty nor it is a slave holder...
 we are just decent enough to respect our parent and follow their guidelines growing up.
Me and my sibling grew up not having much problem with the law because of it.
And know that we do enjoy our life quite normally without any real hustle.



Again I advise you to stop posting and take a break.

your post is getting dumber and dumber

I don't think this forum is good for your health or mentality...


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (May 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> lel...
> 
> Talking about attacking the poster earlier in some thread here...
> > Doing it now..



Aplying your own argument in a probable situation to explain my point. If you see it as a personal attack then you are against your own argument



shade0180 said:


> Just to answer you
> My family is quite normal. It isn't shitty nor it is a slave holder...
> we are just decent enough to respect our parent and follow their guidelines growing up.
> Me and my sibling grew up not having much problem with the law because of it.
> ...



I was not asking for your life as a son, I was exposing a situation in where you would be the father. Reading skills = 0



shade0180 said:


> leAgain I advise you to stop posting and take a break.
> your post is getting dumber and dumber
> I don't think this forum is good for your health or mentality...


You are not my father, and i,m not going to let you control me like you would do with your kids  i,m free to post, if you want to play dictator you choosed a wrong playmate


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2015)

How stupid can people be? Sakura can't answer Sarada about anything more than she answered. The mission's contents were classified, it was just between the gokages and team 7. She can't tell her any specifics on the mission besides 'he is on an important mission'. Which is what she did.


----------



## shade0180 (May 29, 2015)

I don't really care about you an advise is something you either ignore or follows it doesn't mean I am controlling you. Thank you very much...

And 



> Aplying your own argument in a probable situation to explain my point. If you see it as a personal attack then you are against tour own argument



And? So I'm a hypocrite who cares.



You pointed out the flaw I'm just laughing my ass off that you don't follow your own words.. 



Back on topic

This development in the manga pretty much sucks because the situation is unbelievable in how kishi wrote it.


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (May 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> I don't really care about you an advise is something you either ignore or follows it doesn't mean I am controlling you. Thank you very much...
> And
> 
> And? So I'm a hypocrite who cares.
> ...



Then I,m happy you are laughing. Its the best and heslthiest evasion move to do when you are struck. That, and pointing grammar mistakes n_n


----------



## Zef (May 29, 2015)

ch1p said:


> How stupid can people be? Sakura can't answer Sarada about anything more than she answered. The mission's contents were classified, it was just between the gokages and team 7. She can't tell her any specifics on the mission besides 'he is on an important mission'. Which is what she did.



Only on NF do people believe classified government info should be divulged to a child.

Seto insists on using real life standards in this manga yet he thinks leaking confidential info to children is okay.


----------



## shade0180 (May 29, 2015)

@pink

Er what? 

I didn't really evade anything though.

you attacked my family life. I only attacked your post not you yourself...

Then I advice you to stop posting and you whined about not being my daughter..

So yea there's really nothing to evade here. 

Also who cares about grammar mistake in this forum, as you said in another thread your first language is not English, It is the same for me. Or do you think everyone else has English as their first language except for you?


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (May 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> @pink
> 
> you attacked my family life. I only attacked your post not you yourself...



Wow man, you are right, i,m sorry. I didnt knew you really were a family head of imaginary children.
No sarcasm intended. If they are important to you, then I respect that just like I respect religion.

Im really sorry


----------



## Maximillion Pegasus (May 29, 2015)

@PinkPunkPossum: Aaaaaaand you're talking just as irrelevantly as Bender. Sarada isn't some drunk teen nor is she in her "rebellious stage". It isn't even rebellion to begin with when everything she's doing IS for her family.

@Zef: The main problem isn't even about the confidential mission. The problem is why Sakura chose to keep her daughter in the dark about who Sasuke himself was as a person and why he chose to not maintain reasonable contact with them.


----------



## shade0180 (May 29, 2015)

@Pink

Thanks for being sarcastic.

Anyway I think we should go back on topic.. But if you want to continue go on..

It might help your post count.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> Only on NF do people believe classified government info should be divulged to a child.
> 
> Seto insists on using real life standards in this manga yet he thinks leaking confidential info to children is okay.



Any detail on Sasuke is classified government info now? 



Maximillion Pegasus said:


> @Zef: The main problem isn't even about the confidential mission. The problem is why Sakura chose to keep her daughter in the dark about who Sasuke himself was as a person and why he chose to not maintain reasonable contact with them.



Precisely.


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (May 29, 2015)

Maximillion Pegasus said:


> @PinkPunkPossum: Aaaaaaand you're talking just as irrelevantly as Bender. Sarada isn't some drunk teen* nor is she in her "rebellious stage"*. It isn't even rebellion to begin with when everything she's doing IS for her family.


She only peek on Hokage,s conversation, chased him, put herself and chocho in danger, being attacked by a stranger she lied to naruto to go alone, all of this knowing her father was in an important ninja mission, and never leting her mother to know what or where she was going.
If thats not rebellious then the dictionary should correct the definition


----------



## Maximillion Pegasus (May 29, 2015)

^ Except she's rebelling against WHO? 

Who is it that she's going against by doing all this? 

Answer: No one. 

And don't drag ChouChou into this, she was gonna screw herself far worse than what she's in now if Sarada hadn't steered her to follow Naruto. (AFTER being permitted and legitimately assigned by Shikamaru to do so) 

Besides that, its quite ironic how you mention ChouChou as a victim when she herself is the actual prime example of a dumb rebellious girl and instead focus solely on Sarada.


----------



## shade0180 (May 29, 2015)

Pretty sure Chou Chou is the one who had this idea in the first place not Sarada..


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (May 29, 2015)

Maximillion Pegasus said:


> ^ Except she's rebelling against WHO?
> 
> Who is it that she's going against by doing all this?
> 
> Answer: No one. .



Father and mother. She cant accept the explanation and the "let it be"



Maximillion Pegasus said:


> And don't drag ChouChou into this, she was gonna screw herself far worse than what she's in now if Sarada hadn't steered her to follow Naruto. Not to mention, its quite ironic how you mention ChouChou as a victim when she herself is the actual prime example of a dumb rebellious girl and instead focus solely on Sarada.



Chocho is not being pursued by a mad army of uchiha onionheads leaded by an other mad eye freak, so she was not in real danger until he found Sarada spying Naruto. And yes, Chocho is rebellious TOO, but we were talking about sarada.


----------



## Zef (May 29, 2015)

Maximillion Pegasus said:


> @Zef: *The main problem isn't even about the confidential mission. The problem is why Sakura chose to keep her daughter in the dark about who Sasuke himself was as a person*


Again,  where the hell is this shit coming from?





> and why he chose to not maintain reasonable contact with them.


We don't know why he wont maintain contact.Unless we take this comment seriously. 


In which case how is it Sakura's fault that Sasuke can't even send messages to their daughter via hawk?  why are you even under the assumption there is a reason for the lack of contact? A reason you assume Sakura knows....


-Ziltoid- said:


> Any detail on Sasuke is classified government info now?


"Any detail". I've already provided scans showing how Sarada knows some things about her father. The extent of her knowledge regarding him is of an unknown quantity so as always this is a case of jumping the gun.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> "Any detail". I've already provided scans showing how Sarada knows some things about her father. The extent of her knowledge regarding him is of an unknown quantity so as always this is a case of jumping the gun.



Somebody didn't read chapter 4 where Sarada responded to the most basic things Naruto told about Sasuke? The unknown quantity mustn't have been very high.. 

Though I guess you're right at jumping the gun. Wouldn't be the first time Kishi retconning himself.


----------



## Zef (May 29, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Somebody didn't read chapter 4 where Sarada responded to the most basic things Naruto told about Sasuke?


And this counters that she knew some things beforehand, how?

The accusation is that Sakura informed her of *NOTHING*. Time and time again I have proven this to be incorrect. 

Keep grasping at straws, because that's the only way you Sakura haters keep these threads alive.



> The unknown quantity mustn't have been very high..


Like I said above. 


The accusation is she told Sarada nothing. Said accusation is false. 

Instead of backtracking every time you're proven wrong, admit that your thread is just plain terrible since you created it under false assumptions. 



> Though I guess you're right at jumping the gun. Wouldn't be the first time Kishi retconning himself.



Now we're using retcons as a excuse in order to damage control. 


Yeah, I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Arinna (May 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> Again,  where the hell is this shit coming from?




Not contributing to w/e you guys are talking about - but Sakura looks so good in this panel


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> Instead of backtracking every time you're proven wrong, admit that your thread is just plain terrible since you created it under false assumptions. .



If you suggest that Sakura telling Sarada that Sasuke is that last of his clan is the same as Sakura telling who Sasuke is... Well, I just return to the same thing: why didn't Sarada know the first thing about her dad? Knowing that he's the last Uchiha is the same as knowing nothing. But please keep focussing on details while forgetting the larger picture, be my guest. If you're content with Sakura only telling Sarada 'some things', fine. But I'd prefer her to tell her daughter a bit more. Just because he has a top secret mission doesn't mean she should keep everything about him from Sarada..

But I suppose I'm just a dumb hater for being pro-Sarada?


----------



## Maximillion Pegasus (May 29, 2015)

PinkPunkPossum said:


> Father and mother. She cant accept the explanation and the "let it be"



A father who never even saw her daughter since birth and a mother who can't even answer properly the most basic questions her daughter asks. 

If you're still looking at the dictionary for the word "rebellious", also look for the word "explanation" coz there was hardly any. 

"Let it be"? How can anyone expect an underage girl with a family like that to just freaking LET IT BE? 




PinkPunkPossum said:


> Chocho is not being pursued by a mad army of uchiha onionheads leaded by an other mad eye freak, so she was not in real danger until he found Sarada spying Naruto.



Nobody was aware of this. Not even Naruto. And just like Bender, you ignored what I said. They were never SUPPOSED to be in any danger when the Hokage's own damn advisor would tell ya to deliver a lunchbox to this "super secret meeting". 


@Zeff: 

Again, its been already discussed. Public knowledge provided by her mom is not exactly something accountable among the personal stuff you'd expect a girl to hear about her father. Like Ziltoid said, what about the finer details? What about the things which Naruto mentioned to her that looked like it was her first time hearing? And above all else, what about the fact that Sakura doesn't have a single photo of them being together as a legit family?

Oh and for the record, I wasn't blaming Sakura for Sasuke's lack of contact. Whether he finds it difficult or not due to circumstances is yet another irrelevant point here. Sasuke still chooses to keep the Hokage more updated about himself than he does with his family. This implies detachment. Hence Sarada's questioning if he is even married to her mother.


----------



## noakai (May 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that Sakura told her less than Naruto has, considering Naruto could answer the glasses question and then said other stuff about him and all Sakura seems to have told her is that Sasuke's the "only Uchiha left." I blame Sasuke more than Sakura for keeping her in the dark but unless some twist is coming, Sakura made some pretty poor choices in how she handled this too.


----------



## Azula (May 29, 2015)

sasuke and sakura are never at fault, they are either in DARKNESS or the SEXIST characters surrounding them are to be blamed.

This time it's this SPOILED BRAT stirring up trouble for no good reason.


----------



## Gino (May 29, 2015)

Sasuke and Sakura's PR team is most definitely top notch.



Maximillion Pegasus said:


> ..............
> 
> Rather than going back to the extremely offensive "Test of Life" BS, different views on parenting, multiple derailments of blame etc.....Imma just poke at one...simple.....thing:
> 
> ...



This is what you would call Sakura's Aoba moment.


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (May 29, 2015)

Maximillion Pegasus said:


> A father who never even saw her daughter since birth and a mother who can't even answer properly the most basic questions her daughter asks.



Sakura told her everything she COULD SAY


Maximillion Pegasus said:


> If you're still looking at the dictionary for the word "rebellious", also look for the word "explanation" coz there was hardly any.



I know its dificult to search in a dictionary for the first time, but keep trying n_n


Maximillion Pegasus said:


> "Let it be"? How can anyone expect an underage girl with a family like that to just freaking LET IT BE?



That rebellious girl of me! 



Maximillion Pegasus said:


> Nobody was aware of this. Not even Naruto. And just like Bender, you ignored what I said. They were never SUPPOSED to be in any danger when the Hokage's own damn advisor would tell ya to deliver a lunchbox to this "super secret meeting".


 But you said Chocho was in more danger and its not true because of onionheads after sarada, so it doesnt matter if they knew or not,the danger was there for little uchiha


----------



## Corvida (May 29, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> But I suppose I'm just a dumb hater for being pro-Sarada?



I?m saving this.


----------



## Meat (May 29, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> But I suppose I'm just a dumb hater for being pro-Sarada?



This... sounds... familiar. 

Oh yes! Its Addy!

But Addy is better in pulling shit like this.


----------



## Zef (May 29, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> -snip-





Zef said:


> *Yeah, I'm done with this thread.*


Translation: I'm done with -Ziltoid-



Maximillion Pegasus said:


> @Zeff:
> 
> Again, its been already discussed. Public knowledge provided by her mom is not exactly something accountable among the personal stuff you'd expect a girl to hear about her father.


This is splitting hairs.
What defines Sasuke among all other things is the fact that he's the last Uchiha. Whether that knowledge is public, or personal is irrelevant. When confronted by Shin she didn't think about what others told her about the Uchiha. She thought back to what her mother said. 

Also.



Note ChouChou's cluelessness in the matter of there potentially being other Uchiha.  Then compare it to how knowledgeable she was regarding the Uchiha's reputation as shinobi in Chapter 1.



Likewise, 
Sasuke being on a mission isn't even public knowledge since that was (supposed) to be kept secret between the people present at the Gokage meeting. 



This makes the whining in the OP even more silly since Sakura already broke the agreement by telling Sarada, albeit she gave no details.



> Like Ziltoid said, what about the finer details? What about the things which Naruto mentioned to her * that looked* like it was her first time hearing?


More assumptions? 


> And above all else, what about the fact that Sakura doesn't have a single photo of them being together as a legit family?


How is this her fault?  
The first thing that sticks out to me in this sentence is how you say Sakura doesn't have a photo of them being a legit family. 
You automatically shifted the blame to Sakura assuming that she's the one at fault. But here's the problem. It's Sasuke who is absent from these photos. It's him that (supposedly) has no current photo other then the one with Taka. So seeing how Sasuke is the odd one out of these images how does one begin to say that Sakura is at fault? 
You see. Here is where the problem lies.
-We have confirmation that Sasuke is aware he has a daughter. 
-We have confirmation that he has been doing this mission for a period of several years. 
Sakura, who we see has current photos of herself in the pictures shouldn't be blamed just because the collection of images doesn't look like a "legit family".

This goes back to jumping to conclusions. The OP is acting like the info we learned this chapter is the explanation for everything else such as the photos. Which it clearly isn't.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 29, 2015)

PinkPunkPossum said:


> You cant blame parents when a kid acts like a kid



You can in this situation when she nearly got stabbed. Her leaving Konoha due to Sakura's actions led to that moment.


----------



## Bender (May 29, 2015)

Zef won this thread. 

Everyone take a fucking seat.


----------



## x_danny_x (May 30, 2015)

Bender said:


> Zef won this thread.
> 
> Everyone take a fucking seat.






???????????


----------



## Gino (May 30, 2015)

Bender said:


> Zef won this thread.
> 
> Everyone take a fucking seat.



Not really but nice try.


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (May 30, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> You can in this situation when she nearly got stabbed. Her leaving Konoha due to Sakura's actions led to that moment.



So you say Sakura faked passing out, otherwise there's no way you can blame her


----------



## Kage (May 30, 2015)

She destroyed their house because she was being shady as hell about answering questions as basic as "does dad wear glasses" there is plenty to blame her for.


----------



## Corvida (May 30, 2015)

Kage said:


> She destroyed their house


 Yes, she charged like a mad bulldozer, STRAIGHT TO THE HOUSE




> [ because she was being shady as hell about answering questions as basic as "does dad wear glasses" there is plenty to blame her for.



But not about THE GLASSESS


----------



## Xadidax (May 31, 2015)

Dumb Sakura fans are dumb.


So let me get this straight, just because Sakura couldn't tell Sarada the truth about where her father is, she's a terrible mother?

Heck, Sakura even told her that Sasuke was on an Important job. That's all she could say. Do you expect her to say "Yes, your father is in a top-secret mission to find something scarier than a fucking goddess."? 

As for the whole "Who is the biological mother?" thing
Kishimoto: "Sarada, the daughter *born between Sakura and Sasuke*

Now, all of you are so desperate to make Sakura look bad by saying that she was mad over the question "Did dad wear glasses?". First of all, Sakura wasn't mad in the slightest bit, all Sakura said was "I don't think he did, I guess so..", Sarada proceeded to ask the validity of her marriage with Sasuke.
Even after Sakura warned her ("Now what is this all about? You're acting strange today!"), Sarada even said her relationship with Sasuke is weird. And Sakura is known to be short-tempered like Kushina, and she proceeded to punch the ground but destroying the house was *unintentional*

And obviously Sakura DID tell Sarada a bit about her father. Sakura obviously didn't say a lot. So pretty much if Sakura told Sarada everything about Sasuke: *"Well, your father's first words to our team was that he wanted to kill a certain man. After a year he left the village and almost killed Naruto, the seventh hokage. Then he became evil and heartless, and after killing his brother, also your uncle, he wanted to destroy Konoha and he nearly destroyed the world after trying to create a new revolution, but luckily his best friend, Naruto, knocked some sense into him. The end! See how nice your father was? Oh also he tried to kill me, twice."*

Sakura already told her about the Uchiha reputation, and her father's childhood, I think.

Thank you for the picture, Zef.

What I'm concerned about is how is the hate all on Sakura? Are you all so blinded by your little Hinata's boobs to the point you want Sakura to look bad? IT'S SASUKE WHO SHOULD BE GETTING ALL THIS HATE.

So this is what Sakura did to her child:
- She raised her by herself
- As seen by Sarada's childhood photos, she was happy and smiling.
- Sarada lives in a very nice house with a flatscreen TV (I'm fucking serious, a flatscreen TV. Reread the chapter, it's in one of the pages when Sarada was looking at the family photo.)

And since she couldn't tell Sarada why Sasuke really left (Even though what Sakura said was partially true), she is a terrible mother. The logic of the Sakura haters. It's a new breed of stupidity.

This is what SASUKE did to his child:
- He left her alone for 12 years
- He didn't leave any pictures of him, forcing Sakura to make a fake one.
- He never paid for childsupport 
- He almost stabbed her
- He said "It has nothing to do with you" when Sakura only said "You see, your dad is on a really important job", but what Sakura said is wrong?
- He didn't comfort her when she was crying.

And how is it Sakura's fault that she didn't have legit family photos?
In my opinion, it was nice of Sakura to make a fake one for Sarada, and also because she had no other photo.

Before hating on Sakura, please make valid reasons instead of making assumptions like a bunch of idiots.


----------



## heartsutra (May 31, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So basically you are saying Sakura fans are dumb because they make stupid assumptions. But then you go to defend her by making baseless assumptions trying to put all the blame on Sasuke? Are you purposefully trying to prove your own point?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 31, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> Dumb Sakura fans are dumb.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pointing blame isn't really the point of this thread. Sasuke being absent is a given, same as him being able to contact Konoha but not doing it. Not to mention his incredible style of fatherhood in the last chapter. But at the same time he's on a mission, one apparently crucial for the entire world. While sceptical, I can see there being reasons for him being unable to come back sooner. I mean, he's chasing after Kaguya-type villains, and 'only he' can trace that threat down due to his rinnegan (which is a hint that space/time jutsu are required?)

No, I made this thread because I wondered why Sarada doesn't seem to know a damn thing about her dad. Sure, Sakura couldn't talk about Sasuke's mission. Sure, she told Sarada Sasuke was the last Uchiha. But what does it that say about him? Its like saying you 'know' someone just by learning the colour of his hair..  Meanwhile, Naruto had no issues telling the girl about her father's personality, his looks, etc:



She looked so happy just by learning this little thing. But why didn't she know such things earlier? Why did Sakura act so evasive?



"I'm sure our feelings are mutual"?



Is it a wonder the girl is questioning her mother when she never gets a clear answer? Because one question leads to another, which eventually ends up in situations like



Yes, the mission is off-limits, for reasons made obvious in the last chapter, but does it explain Sakura's behaviour up till now? If Sakura wanted to hide knowledge on Sasuke, why the photo, why the Uchiha symbols? But most of all: we see a little girl desperate to find out who her father is, to the extent tthat she's been doing research, a twelve year old, about her heritage. This isn't just some impulsive thing from a silly teenage girl. She's asked hospital, medics, and most likely her mother too. But no one answers her questions.



Why couldn't Sakura help her daughter by simply giving her non mission-critical information? The thing about the glasses was a simple yes/no question. So much of Sarada's uncertainty could've been avoided if her mother had just told her more. And Sakura raised an intelligent daughter, so I'm sure Sarada would understand the importance of Sasuke's mission, even though she wouldn't be too happy about it. It's an unavoidable fact that Sasuke has been away. Whether it is justified or not, we have to wait for that, but that isn't the point. The point is that Sarada had her head full of questions. Questions of which at least part could be answered. Not by Shizune, not by Naruto, but by Sakura. But why didn't she? Why did she lie - I refuse to believe that Sakura 'can't remember' if Sasuke wore glasses or not - and evade questions? Despite Sakura's own pain for not having her husband near her, shouldn't a mother's first priority be her child? And her kid doesn't seem too happy..



Sasuke may be the source of her pain, but I'm convinced Sakura could taken at least part of her daughter's doubts away.


----------



## Xadidax (May 31, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> -snip-


I'm not talking about his absence. He has a phone, and yet he didn't even call his family. He has a hawk, and didn't write for his family. I mean, yeah, sure, Sarada can't know but he could've at least comforted her with some fatherly love. My point is that Sakura is getting insulted for things she didn't even do, calling her a terrible mother when we only have seen so little of her motherhood. And also, he nearly stabbed his daughter, but they are still insulting Sakura, and they are even ignoring the fact Sakura is on her way to Sarada, right now.

Like I said, Sasuke's personality isn't exactly what a daughter would like. He is cold, shallow, etc.. and even after becoming a father he is still an asshole. Naruto was only talking about the time when Sasuke was in his academy and genin days, talking about how he was popular and good looking to the academy girls, and how his ninjutsu grades were top in the academy and how he was not social. 
After that, he didn't say much. He then proceeded to say that Sasuke is his rival. Also, we still don't know if Sakura even told Sarada these things, so we'll have to wait and see. Sakura has told Sarada about her father only a little, didn't she? It might've been a touchy subject to them, but I agree, it would've been better if Sakura told Sarada a little about Sasuke, but it's mostly shallow. 

"While doing house work, Sarada began asking Sakura about her distant father. As Sakura began giving vague answers, Sarada began to question if Sakura was even really married to Sasuke. Angered by this, Sakura struck the ground hard before realising how sad her daughter was about her absent father. After apologising and reassuring her daughter that her father would be home soon, the after-effects of Sakura's punch caused their home to crumble, much to Sakura's horror. She soon after fainted and was put in the care of Shizune." 
Sarada misinterpreted the Important information and started asking if she's really married to Sasuke. Normally mothers would get angered by this, but we're talking about Sakura here.

I'm pretty sure Sakura was not trying to hide the knowledge on Sasuke. In fact, Sarada might've not asked Sakura, did she? We don't know. Sakura HAS told Sarada a few things about her father, that's for sure. And when she was asking medics and hospitals, she wasn't asking about her father, she was asking for her *birth certificate* when she was still thinking Sakura wasn't her biological mother, which she is. Overall, there is a chance Sasuke asked Sakura not to tell Sarada anything about him, we need to wait and see, because behind this has to have a good reason. 

The mission doesn't have anything to do with the glasses question. Sasuke hasn't been around with Sakura in his childhood, teenage years and adulthood, he's either been in his clan's area when he was a kid, he left the village and now he is in a mission, and Sakura can't confirm if he didn't or did wear glasses, so she said "I don't think he did.. I guess so.." I don't see how is that lying? Just because she is guessing, that's lying? And also I don't think she lied at all, all Sarada was asking if Sakura was really married to Sasuke, not about her father. Sakura was angered but already fainted after crumbling her house, therefore she couldn't answer any of her questions, and I'm pretty sure if Sakura didn't go Hinata-mode and fainted, maybe she would've told Sarada a few things, we can't instantly assume things when we haven't even seen the full thing, Sakura has passed out for like, 3 chapters, you can't really blame Sakura for not answering Sarada's questions that didn't really involve information on Sasuke. 

And besides, I don't recall Sakura evading questions, Sakura just gave vague questions. 
If only Sakura didn't faint, I'm pretty sure she would've taken Sarada's doubts away, But Kishimoto must hate Sakura or something, because making her faint in the first chapter is a stupid idea.


----------



## Tangle (May 31, 2015)

Maybe you guys should wait to hear Kishi's reasoning behind all of this drama before you start bitching about Sakura "lying".


----------



## Zef (May 31, 2015)

No. That would defeat the purpose of bashing Sakura. 

A thread must be made about Sakura every week even if the info we receive looks partial, or makes no sense at all.




NF


----------



## Xadidax (May 31, 2015)

Zef said:


> No. That would defeat the purpose of bashing Sakura.
> 
> A thread must be made about Sakura every week even if the info we receive looks partial, or makes no sense at all.



Yes, and even when we're proven wrong, let's try harder.


----------



## shade0180 (May 31, 2015)

As someone who don't care about Sakura... can any Sakura fan tell me what is likeable in Sakura without them comparing her to anyone and can you please use Manga facts. not Anime or Fanon. ... because most reason people like sakura I have seen is from those two..


----------



## Kusa (May 31, 2015)

Deal with it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 31, 2015)

Tangle said:


> Maybe you guys should wait to hear Kishi's reasoning behind all of this drama before you start bitching about Sakura "lying".



I think what's sad is you seriously think Kishi would provide a sufficient explanation to wipe away what is at best, irresponsibility on Sakura's part and the woefully lacking relationship she has with Sasuke despite the fact that they have a child together. Sasuke is the terrible parent here in truth, but Sakura was not being very responsible either in handling the matter.


----------



## KaiserBunny (May 31, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> As someone who don't care about Sakura... can any Sakura fan tell me what is likeable in Sakura without them comparing her to anyone and can you please use Manga facts. not Anime or Fanon. ... because most reason people like sakura I have seen is from those two..


This sums up my issues well in regards to the "defense" I have seen of Sakura both in this arc and as a character.

Sure, Kishimoto _might_ surprise us all with an interesting means by which Sakura is cleared of all wrongdoing through some miracle means that still leaves her agency as a character and dignity as an adult human intact, but as it stands she appears to be complicit in an entirely unnecessary cover up orchestrated on a moment's notice.  

I would like to see Sakura become a stronger person and a better character with her own ambitions, agency and self-esteem but I do not have faith in Kishi to make good on these hopes.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 31, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think what's sad is you seriously think Kishi would provide a sufficient explanation to wipe away what is at best, irresponsibility on Sakura's part and the woefully lacking relationship she has with Sasuke despite the fact that they have a child together. Sasuke is the terrible parent here in truth, but Sakura was not being very responsible either in handling the matter.



Unless Sakura has more reasons to be so evasive then just Sasuke's mission.. 

Perhaps Sarada's parentage is a sensitive matter to her after all? I can't imagine Kishi being such a troll towards Sakura, but still.. the mission can't explain everything to happened to Sarada, can it?


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2015)

Tangle said:


> Maybe you guys should wait to hear Kishi's reasoning behind all of this drama before you start bitching about Sakura "lying".



Nah. Watching the haters jump to conclusions is fun.


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2015)

Zef said:


> No. That would defeat the purpose of bashing Sakura.
> 
> A thread must be made about Sakura every week even if the info we receive looks partial, or makes no sense at all.
> 
> ...



replace NF with known Sakura haters


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 31, 2015)

The haters this, the haters that...how weak. She had a doctored photo of their family, that is more than enough to think something is up.


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The haters this, the haters that...how weak. She had a doctored photo of their family, *that is more than enough to think something is up*.



lol no shit. Has everything been explained yet though.....exactly.

I'll give Ziltoid 4/10 for effort though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 31, 2015)

There is already a basis for deception, which would be unneeded if there was a cohesive family structure. You are waiting for an excuse that will never be sufficient in the face of events and developments we are already aware of as it is.

This thing going around for both Sasuke and Sakura of "WELL I'M SURE THERE'S A GOOD EXCUSE" in the face of their inefficient parenting is more than telling. I think even apologists realize that shit looks really bad right now, that shit *is* really bad now...but there's an active desire to find whatever reason to avoid facing that.


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> There is already a basis for deception, which would be unneeded if there was a cohesive family structure. You are waiting for an excuse that will never be sufficient in the face of events and developments we are already aware of as it is.
> 
> This thing going around for both Sasuke and Sakura of "WELL I'M SURE THERE'S A GOOD EXCUSE" in the face of their inefficient parenting is more than telling. I think even apologists realize that shit looks really bad right now, that shit *is* really bad now...but there's an active desire to find whatever reason to avoid facing that.



Of course Seto would believe that.

Tell me this when Kishi has played all his cards


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 31, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Of course Seto would believe that.
> 
> Tell me this when Kishi has played all his cards



This is making my point, it's just like in the main story with matters Kishi failed to address and could not sufficiently conclude. Of course to the emotionally invested, any excuse will fly. To other readers however, there has to be some consistency and rational basis for it. Kishimoto's handling of these matters do not instill confidence in his ability to fit those standards.

When a person doesn't want to acknowledge particular faults, they will not. The excuses really don't factor in to that. It's just something they are waiting on to attempt to rationalize a refusal to acknowledge those faults and pretend they never existed.


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is making my point, it's just like in the main story with matters Kishi failed to address and could not sufficiently conclude. Of course to the emotionally invested, any excuse will fly. To other readers however, there has to be some consistency and rational basis for it. Kishimoto's handling of these matters do not instill confidence in his ability to fit those standards.
> 
> When a person doesn't want to acknowledge particular faults, they will not. The excuses really don't factor in to that. It's just something they are waiting on to attempt to rationalize a refusal to acknowledge those faults and pretend they never existed.



Did you just situationally compare a 15 year series to one that spans 3 months.....

Seto pls


----------



## Last Dinosaur (May 31, 2015)

KaiserBunny said:


> I would like to see Sakura become a stronger person and a better character with her own ambitions, agency and self-esteem but I do not have faith in Kishi to make good on these hopes.



The only thing that can redeem Adult Sakura in my eyes is if she rejects Sasuke and decides to live as a single mother with Sarada.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 31, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Did you just situationally compare a 15 year series to one that spans 3 months.....
> 
> Seto pls



Of course to the emotionally invested, any excuse will fly. To other readers however, there has to be some consistency and rational basis for it. _Kishimoto's handling of these matters do not instill confidence in his ability to fit those standards._

This story is a continuation of the previous, penned by the same author. This is only showing a lack of substantive response on your part.


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Of course to the emotionally invested, any excuse will fly. To other readers however, there has to be some consistency and rational basis for it. _Kishimoto's handling of these matters do not instill confidence in his ability to fit those standards._
> 
> This story is a continuation of the previous, penned by the same author. This is only showing a lack of substantive response on your part.



I have confidence. You have little. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 31, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I have confidence. You have little. Lets see what happens.



I have confidence too, in his consistent nature of dropping the ball. As he has already.

"Let's see what happens" often means to wait until you as the apologist deems it a safe point to discuss the matter as if these flaws never existed.


----------



## KaiserBunny (May 31, 2015)

AzureGaru said:


> The only thing that can redeem Adult Sakura in my eyes is if she rejects Sasuke and decides to live as a single mother with Sarada.



That might have been what happened.  This could have been accomplished in a couple of ways:


Sakura rejects Sasuke, her now estranged husband, and raises Sarada by her lonesome.  She's already crafted a narrative for Sarada detailing how great her dad is and shirks off the responsibility to come clean.
Sakura rejects Sasuke, either asks Sauce to remove knowledge of his mission in order to be less at risk to her and her daughter, Sasuke agrees (so, basically, Sakura gets full custody in mutual agreement) or Sasuke makes this decision for her and uses genjutsu on her without her consent to remove knowledge of it.

Frankly, either are possible but the second keeps Sakura's dignity intact and explains her, Naruto and Sasuke acting weird about all this quite well.

Again, this is all *speculation* on my part.  I am interested in seeing Sakura having a redeeming involvement in all this somehow.

Rejecting the asshole (pls don't hate me Sauce fans) who she chase her entire adolescence after and choosing to make her own way would be the ultimate defining moment for Sakura to have become master of her own life.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (May 31, 2015)

yep... clearly sakura is to blame for somthing out of her control...
once again  its all her fault


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> As someone who don't care about Sakura... can any Sakura fan tell me what is likeable in Sakura without them comparing her to anyone and can you please use Manga facts. not Anime or Fanon. ... because most reason people like sakura I have seen is from those two..


Well some people like her for her rash personality and short-temper, and some people like her for actually doing useful things and develop more than other kuniochi. So far Sakura and Hinata have been the only female characters developed, while the others didn't change.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 1, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> Well some people like her for her rash personality and short-temper, and some people like her for actually doing useful things and develop more than other kuniochi. So far *Sakura and Hinata have been the only female characters developed*, while the others didn't change.





Tsunade? Chiyo?

Goes to show how much some people care about female characters if they're not being thrown into a pairing.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 1, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> Well some people like her for her rash personality and short-temper, and some people like her for actually doing useful things and develop more than other kuniochi. So far Sakura and Hinata have been the only female characters developed, while the others didn't change.



Pretty sure Tsunade,Konan,Kushina and maybe Temari at least had some development.


----------



## KaiserBunny (Jun 1, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> Well some people like her for her rash personality and short-temper, and some people like her for actually doing useful things and develop more than other kuniochi. So far Sakura and Hinata have been the only female characters developed, while the others didn't change.



Can you point to something about Sakura as a person that changed besides her "single" relationship status?

I thought the inner Sakura thing had potential: she becomes the bold and brave self that she always imagines herself as, and there was some of this but it hardly has any real impact on any of the threats and she frequently becomes a load for male characters to save or a helpless damsel in distress.  

Sakura's biggest strategic accomplishment was betraying her teammates and that was borderline treasonous in ninja land.

Chiyo had a much stronger character arc and more development in a much shorter period of time.  Tsunade overcame a pretty big obstacle but afterward became a pretty static character.  Tenten had her awesome moment (Bansho fan) and most of her characterization and development you have to accept anime filler for.  Ino is a fucking boss and Kishi did her a huge disservice by having her think of Sasuke in her dad's dying moments.  She's way cooler than that.

I could go on but you get the point.  Sakura performed low on the character development scale and maybe worst on the screentime to development ratio.


----------



## Eylandos (Jun 1, 2015)

Where was Sakura's rash attitude and short temper when Sasuke was telling everyone he was leaving for the mission? She was there quietly accepting everything and asked one question. Your husband is going to leave you for a long time and you don't even get in his face to ask him why he didn't consult with you first?


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 1, 2015)

Eylandos said:


> *Where was Sakura's rash attitude and short temper when Sasuke was telling everyone he was leaving for the mission? *She was there quietly accepting everything and asked one question. Your husband is going to leave you for a long time and you don't even get in his face to ask him why he didn't consult with you first?


Sakura's "short temper and rash attitude" is only reserved for Naruto or other people ("comedy" scenes). In presence of Sasuke, she's a snowflake in the sun. Hell, Sasuke's presence is not even needed, just say the trigger word


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 1, 2015)

KaiserBunny said:


> Can you point to something about Sakura as a person that changed besides her "single" relationship status?
> 
> I thought the inner Sakura thing had potential: she becomes the bold and brave self that she always imagines herself as, and there was some of this but it hardly has any real impact on any of the threats and she frequently becomes a load for male characters to save or a helpless damsel in distress.
> 
> ...


I don't think I need to compare Part I Sakura and part II Sakura, right?


----------



## KaiserBunny (Jun 1, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> I don't think I need to compare Part I Sakura and part II Sakura, right?



Ok, she becomes a more talented ninja but if power ups equated to character development then Naruto and Sasuke would be the greatest characters in the history of fiction.


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 2, 2015)

KaiserBunny said:


> Ok, she becomes a more talented ninja but if power ups equated to character development then Naruto and Sasuke would be the greatest characters in the history of fiction.


I'm not talking about power ups. If you can't see the character development in Sakura from all these years then I'll just cry.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 2, 2015)

AzureGaru said:


> Pretty sure Tsunade[


Converted to nardosim



> ,Konan,Kushina and maybe Temari at least had some development.


 

No.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 2, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> I'm not talking about power ups. If you can't see the character development in Sakura from all these years then I'll just cry.





Sakura's problem isn't so much the development she made, but rather the development she did not make. She's practically the same emotionally weak liability on the battlefield she was in pt1. Yes, early pt2 she seemed different. She had determination. But later on, she just gave up, and left everything to Naruto. Whenever the issues with Sasuke came into the picture, her resolve was shattered. All bark, no bite. Remember Karui beating her? Her moment against Juubi-fodder? Against Madara? Kaguya?

If she had been able to stop crying, and stand up for herself, then I would've agreed that Sakura improved. Unless fainting is an improvement


----------



## KaiserBunny (Jun 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Sakura's problem isn't so much the development she made, but rather the development she did not make. She's practically the same emotionally weak liability on the battlefield she was in pt1. Yes, early pt2 she seemed different. She had determination. But later on, she just gave up, and left everything to Naruto. Whenever the issues with Sasuke came into the picture, her resolve was shattered. All bark, no bite. Remember Karui beating her? Her moment against Juubi-fodder? Against Madara? Kaguya?
> 
> If she had been able to stop crying, and stand up for herself, then I would've agreed that Sakura improved. Unless fainting is an improvement


This post.

Chiyo fight Sakura was Sakura at her finest, the problem is it only went progressively worse from there.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 2, 2015)

It still is a progress.


----------



## Balalaika (Jun 2, 2015)

^Well played.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 2, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> It still is a progress.



Not in the direction I once hoped she'd go


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 2, 2015)

Funny...was having a conversation about Sakura's response to Sarada's questions with a female fan of the series and she pointed out that maybe her answers were truly honest ones. They didn't date or hangout during off hours and how long was team 7 together before Sasuke left the village? Just because you happen to work with someone for a little while doesn't mean you know anything about them. That's a lot of years that went by to keep a flame alive for someone that didn't reciprocate those feelings. The war pretty much reunited the team but Sasuke again left to atone for his sins. A one night stand could have taking place and bam...here's Sarada. There's no canon story that documents Sasuke/Sakura love connections or even if they were married. That Sakura raised Sarada as a single parent is an admirable accomplishment but it's also possible that she only knows a little bit more than Sarada about Sasuke based on all the known contact and interaction in the manga.

Personally her comments and observations are very interesting and plausible. Until Kishi unravels their story, fans can only speculate and praise or criticize Sakura's actions.


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Not in the direction I once hoped she'd go


What would you think about Sakura if she moved on or if she rejected sasuke


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 2, 2015)

As someone who is neutral to her.. it would give me more respect to her maturity... but not her mentality.. due to living a life that is still fixated to Sauce. if she did move on or rejected him, she shouldn't need to hide behind the Uchiha emblem for 12 years or so...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 2, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> What would you think about Sakura if she moved on or if she rejected sasuke



If she had a proper motivation to keep chasing him, and actually acted upon that, I could've respected Sakura. If Sasuke treated her badly, and she (physically or verbally) slapped some sense into him - or at least tried to do so - I could've respected her. If she had acted, rather than sit down at the sidelines, I could've respected her. If she had acted as a chunin, rather than a lovestruck teenage girl, I could've respected her.

She didn't necessarily need to move on or reject Sasuke. But for God's sake, she could at least have had some shred of dignity. Some backbone. And a sense of duty. She's was chunin, and now a jonin, right? Doesn't such a rank come with responsibilities? Yet Sakura breaks down, unable to handle her emotions, and makes me wonder how she's actually worthy of that rank. 

While I think her behaviour regarding Sasuke is the root of her problem, I don't think the solution is just to cut him away. No, I'd rather have had her learn from her hardships. Imagine a Sakura who actually had a role in Sasuke's redemption.. unlike the sobbing mess who just left everything to Naruto


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> If she had a proper motivation to keep chasing him, and actually acted upon that, I could've respected Sakura. If Sasuke treated her badly, and she (physically or verbally) slapped some sense into him - or at least tried to do so - I could've respected her. If she had acted, rather than sit down at the sidelines, I could've respected her. If she had acted as a chunin, rather than a lovestruck teenage girl, I could've respected her.
> 
> She didn't necessarily need to move on or reject Sasuke. But for God's sake, she could at least have had some shred of dignity. Some backbone. And a sense of duty. She's was chunin, and now a jonin, right? Doesn't such a rank come with responsibilities? Yet Sakura breaks down, unable to handle her emotions, and makes me wonder how she's actually worthy of that rank.
> 
> While I think her behaviour regarding Sasuke is the root of her problem, I don't think the solution is just to cut him away. No, I'd rather have had her learn from her hardships. Imagine a Sakura who actually had a role in Sasuke's redemption.. unlike the sobbing mess who just left everything to Naruto


Sakura's emotionally weak. But she is capable of responsibilities, she was leading the hospital and then opened a Healthcare clinic, her emotions isn't turning her into a terrible uncapable character. And not only that, she was promoted due to her prowess and role in the war, not sure about the whole war thing but it was stated she was promoted for her medical prowess and physical abilities. 

But to be honest, the only thing she left to naruto is the whole sasuke thing.
I hope people didn't forget Sakura's true intentions, right? She was guilt-ridden, wasn't she? It was Sai's fault, telling her all of that and how she is making Naruto suffer, but later naruto said he is doing it for himself, so pretty much Sakura *didn't* leave everything on Naruto, it's not like she suddenly finds herself in a battle and asks Naruto to take over. 

From the start, Sakura had a deep infatuation for Sasuke, rooted in his appearance, cunning, cool attitude, and prodigious talents. When Sasuke began to defect from Konoha, Sakura did all that she could to stop him from leaving, such as professing her love for him and even offering to join him. Despite thanking her and sounding grateful, Sasuke knocked Sakura unconscious and left. Sakura, cursing herself for not being strong enough to stop Sasuke from defecting, ultimately decided to help Naruto retrieve Sasuke back to Konoha.  However, as time went on and Sasuke became an increasingly more dangerous criminal, along with becoming immensely guilt-ridden upon learning of Naruto's feelings for her and how both she and Sasuke had made him suffer from Sai, Sakura was saddened and distraught at the notion that Sasuke could not and would not return to Konoha and he would have to be killed to prevent a war between nations, but decided she would do it herself, oblivious to the fact that she was outmatched by Sasuke.


----------



## MR T (Jun 2, 2015)

Just like Kishi uses Oro as a punching test bag for powerups, He uses Sakura for really bad plot reasoning. 
He's aware the fans already hate her, so put the blame on her not Akon.


----------



## Mermaid (Jun 2, 2015)

Sakura gave vague answers to Sarada`s questions because she can`t share information on Sasuke for some reason. I believe Naruto did, because he thought it wouldn't cause trouble. It has to do with Sasuke`s 12-year old absence (mission). It seems that Sasuke hasn`t communicated with his family at all, but only with certain authority (the Hokage). Perhaps their connection to Sasuke might get them in danger. It would explain the lack of records on Sarada`s existence. Shizune and Sasuke are doing the same as Sakura. I hope that we will read more about the importance of Sasuke`s mission. I don`t think it was enough in the last chapter, because of the consequences that the mission left on Sarada.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 2, 2015)

Mermaid said:


> Sakura gave vague answers to Sarada`s questions because she can`t share information on Sasuke for some reason. I believe Naruto did, because he thought it wouldn't cause trouble. It has to do with Sasuke`s 12-year old absence (mission). It seems that Sasuke hasn`t communicated with his family at all, but only with certain authority (the Hokage). Perhaps their connection to Sasuke might get them in danger. It would explain the lack of records on Sarada`s existence. Shizune and Sasuke are doing the same as Sakura. I hope that we will read more about the importance of Sasuke`s mission. I don`t think it was enough in the last chapter, because of the consequences that the mission left on Sarada.


But that argument falls apart as soon as you realize that Sarada uses the Uchiha name, her (and her mother's) house and clothes are emblazoned with the Uchiha crest, etc. One doesn't need birth records to know that she's an Uchiha, and sooner or later, someone will put 2 + 2 together.
I don't think Kishimoto is stupid enough to use that as an excuse (I hope), and there's surely something that we dont know yet.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 2, 2015)

> Perhaps their connection to Sasuke might get them in danger.



See the problem with that reasoning is......

they used the Uchiha emblem everywhere.....


If they are really a target then they painted a bullseye not only at their location but also at their backs...


----------



## KaiserBunny (Jun 2, 2015)

Whoa, that was like post mass murder 

Sakura started a clinic?  When was this?  If you mean the war, she didn't start that, it was just a field medic hut set up in an army's camp which is very standard.  Shizune was the one in charge of medical corps so if anything its Shizune hype. 

We need moar Shizune hype anyway.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 2, 2015)

KaiserBunny said:


> Whoa, that was like post mass murder
> 
> *Sakura started a clinic?  When was this?* If you mean the war, she didn't start that, it was just a field medic hut set up in an army's camp which is very standard.  Shizune was the one in charge of medical corps so if anything its Shizune hype.
> 
> We need moar Shizune hype anyway.


It is in the Sakura Hiden (the Sakura novel that OD is translating) The canonicity of such novels is a matter of debate, of course, but I would think there's not much point in publishing it if they're not going to be canon, so there's that.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> Well some people like her for her rash personality and short-temper, and some people like her for actually doing useful things and develop more than other kuniochi. So far Sakura and Hinata have been the only female characters developed, while the others didn't change.



What the fuck?

Does Ino no longer exist?

Tsunade?

u fuckin wot m8



shade0180 said:


> As someone who is neutral to her.. it would give me more respect to her maturity... but not her mentality.. due to living a life that is still fixated to Sauce. if she did move on or rejected him, she shouldn't need to hide behind the Uchiha emblem for 12 years or so...



Except she's not "hiding" behind it.

She married into the Uchiha family and as such has to bear their colours and crest, and then have to give Salad that as well.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

you missed the point of that post.....


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 3, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> Sakura's emotionally weak. But she is capable of responsibilities, she was leading the hospital and then opened a Healthcare clinic, her emotions isn't turning her into a terrible uncapable character. And not only that, she was promoted due to her prowess and role in the war, not sure about the whole war thing but it was stated she was promoted for her medical prowess and physical abilities.



All that clinic stuff is filler, so not really the strongest argument here. Anyway, the point being that Sakura is a top-notch healer is one that can be made. In fact, she's easily one of the most capable shinobi in Konoha. Sadly, she embarrassed herself by comparing herself to Naruto and Sasuke. Have them look at her back? Sure Kishi, and then you make her fail miserably.. again.. That's Sakura's problem: if she had realistic goals for herself, she would've been a lot better. Besides, she never showed much capacity of being a fighter. She's one of the worlds best medics, but apart from fodder she hardly beat up anything that isn't named Naruto. But as soon as they dodge her fist.. Well, lets say there's a difference between fanon 



and canon



And I admit: I'd rather have seen the fanon version, but sadly, that wasn't what we got. Still, in what Sakura achieved, there's hardly anything to be ashamed off, right? She's a top medic, who contributed a lot to the alliance. Not everyone needs to be capable of blowing up the moon in order to be relevant.



Xadidax said:


> But to be honest, the only thing she left to naruto is the whole sasuke thing.
> I hope people didn't forget Sakura's true intentions, right? She was guilt-ridden, wasn't she? It was Sai's fault, telling her all of that and how she is making Naruto suffer, but later naruto said he is doing it for himself, so pretty much Sakura *didn't* leave everything on Naruto, it's not like she suddenly finds herself in a battle and asks Naruto to take over.



Personally, I'd rather avoid discussing the Sakura from this period. Simply because I found her reasoning disgusting. While she loved Sasuke, and when she believed Naruto still loved her, she confessed to Naruto. I mean, how cruel is it to play with another's heart like that. Not even mentioning that it was only a little while after she concluded taht Hinata 'truly loves' Naruto, while she herself.... Perhaps because she thought he was to dumb to even doubt her? Then again, Naruto and Sakure have a history of miscommunication. She may care about him, but I've never seen her show any romantic feelings for him (aside from filler anime). 

She had so many options to help Naruto, yet she chose the worst one. Back then, it destroyed what little faith I had left in the character Haruno Sakura.



Xadidax said:


> From the start, Sakura had a deep infatuation for Sasuke, rooted in his appearance, cunning, cool attitude, and prodigious talents. When Sasuke began to defect from Konoha, Sakura did all that she could to stop him from leaving, such as professing her love for him and even offering to join him. Despite thanking her and sounding grateful, Sasuke knocked Sakura unconscious and left. Sakura, cursing herself for not being strong enough to stop Sasuke from defecting, ultimately decided to help Naruto retrieve Sasuke back to Konoha.  However, as time went on and Sasuke became an increasingly more dangerous criminal, along with becoming immensely guilt-ridden upon learning of Naruto's feelings for her and how both she and Sasuke had made him suffer from Sai, Sakura was saddened and distraught at the notion that Sasuke could not and would not return to Konoha and he would have to be killed to prevent a war between nations, but decided she would do it herself, oblivious to the fact that she was outmatched by Sasuke.



Honestly, what good were Sakura's confessions to Sasuke? He was in pain, and she just thought her own love would just magically fix everything? I'd have understood it better if she tried to figure out why Sasuke left, why he was in such pain, and then act upon that. But even in the bitter end, all she seemed to be concerned with was her own infatuation with Sasuke. Did she really think Sasuke's pain would go away if he heard that she loved him? I think Sakura could've done a lot more, even though she didn't have the strength to stop him, she could've come with better arguments than 'I love you'.. Begging him wasn't going to change anything for him.

I mean, who wouldn't have wanted her to go through with this:



Not begging, not crying, but a girl with enough backbone to at least affect him. One who could oppose him. One who acts, rather than waits. Some semblance of equality, not just in terms of power, but emotionally.. Early part 2, that was the kind of girl I was hoping she would become. But alas.. And now she's the fainting mom who for some reason can't tell her daughter about the man she married. Well, great.. I suppose I was once a fool for hoping her to become something more?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

I find it hilarious that some people are trying too absolve Sakura of any responsibility here sure she couldn't tell Sakura about the *mission* but there was absolutely no reason why she couldn't tell Sarada about why what her father is like, what he looks like, his personality, hell even just say the reason he's is because he's on an important mission. etc.

Which is the whole reason why she left in the first place that she left all she wanted too know was about her Father that was apparent by her reactions when Naruto was telling her about Sasuke all of this could of been prevented if Sakura would of just told her child about Sasuke. But instead of acting like an adult Sakura purposefully lies about questions that have obvious answers and she gets violent which further only causes Sarada further doubt. 

Sakura's bad parenting skills is partially responsible for all of this happening anyone who says otherwise is either biased or isn't looking at the situation objectively.


----------

